# Per i nottambuli



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Io non dormo.
Di che parliamo?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Io nemmeno...ma sono a corto di argomenti


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io nemmeno...ma sono a corto di argomenti


anche io e non posso manco scrivere tanto perchè ho mattia vicino che mi chiede se chatto.

E geko non si fa vedere.

Pataccaro


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Luglio 2012)

Ciao nottambuli.

Io sto producendo.
Ma mi sto intristendo un pò.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche io e non posso manco scrivere tanto perchè ho mattia vicino che mi chiede se chatto.
> 
> E geko non si fa vedere.
> 
> Pataccaro


Che belle le scene d'amore di questo film.., se lo vedo tutto domani non mi sveglio nemmeno con le cannonate


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao nottambuli.
> 
> Io sto producendo.
> Ma mi sto intristendo un pò.


Producendo?


----------



## geko (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche io e non posso manco scrivere tanto perchè ho mattia vicino che mi chiede se chatto.
> 
> E geko non si fa vedere.
> 
> Pataccaro


Come osi?? 

Di che volevi parlare? Però tenetemi fuori dalle scene d'amore di brokeback mountain eh!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Come osi??
> 
> Di che volevi parlare? Però tenetemi fuori dalle scene d'amore di brokeback mountain eh!


Non ti piace il film? Io lo trovo meravoglioso


----------



## geko (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti piace il film? Io lo trovo meravoglioso


Sì, trovo anch'io che sia un bel film!


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Producendo?


Si beh ... niente di che storia un pò lunga.

Anzi ... mi sa che è meglio se vado a dormire.
Sigaretta doccia e letto.

Si ci sta.

Un bacio a tutte e una pacca sulla spalla a tutti.

_Eppure vi voglio bene._


----------



## geko (13 Luglio 2012)

Beccatevi la prima marzullata:


_Che cos'è l'insonnia se non la maniaca ostinazione della nostra mente a fabbricare pensieri, ragionamenti, sillogismi e definizioni tutte sue, il suo rifiuto di abdicare di fronte alla divina incoscienza degli occhi chiusi o alla saggia follia dei sogni?_


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Beccatevi la prima marzullata:
> 
> 
> _Che cos'è l'insonnia se non la maniaca ostinazione della nostra mente a fabbricare pensieri, ragionamenti, sillogismi e definizioni tutte sue, il suo rifiuto di abdicare di fronte alla divina incoscienza degli occhi chiusi o alla saggia follia dei sogni?_


ma vaff....


ora mi mangio un gelato ringo al cioccolato.

Scusa...tu non hai da dire niente sull'anal?


----------



## Sole (13 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Beccatevi la prima marzullata:
> 
> 
> _Che cos'è l'insonnia se non la maniaca ostinazione della nostra mente a fabbricare pensieri, ragionamenti, sillogismi e definizioni tutte sue, il suo rifiuto di abdicare di fronte alla divina incoscienza degli occhi chiusi o alla saggia follia dei sogni?_


Mi è venuto sonno alla fine della prima riga...ti devo un favore!

Buonanotte


----------



## geko (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma vaff....
> 
> 
> ora mi mangio un gelato ringo al cioccolato.
> ...


Ehm... Questo Marzullo non lo chiederebbe mai! 

Dove ci si pronuncia sull'anal? Che domande... Il blog! 




Sole ha detto:


> Mi è venuto sonno alla fine della prima riga...*ti devo un favore*!
> 
> Buonanotte



Minchia che superpotere: fò venire l'abbiocco! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ehm... Questo Marzullo non lo chiederebbe mai!
> 
> *Dove ci si pronuncia sull'anal? Che domande... Il blog*!


E zitto che se ci scopre admin ce lo chiude...

ssshhhhhhh


----------



## Tubarao (13 Luglio 2012)

Due birrette ?


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Due birrette ?


no grazie. Sto a posto.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no grazie. Sto a posto.


Stavo chiedendo se ce le avevate voi  Io le ho finite.


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavo chiedendo se ce le avevate voi  Io le ho finite.


geko si è scolato tutto.
Pure lo squirting dell'amica del conte.
Mi spiace.

Della cedrata?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> geko si è scolato tutto.
> Pure lo squirting dell'amica del conte.
> Mi spiace.
> 
> Della cedrata?


C

'era un'attrice americana anni 80 famosa per lo squirting. Azz, brutta cosa la vecchiaia, non mi ricordo il nome......


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C
> 
> 'era un'attrice americana anni 80 famosa per lo squirting. Azz, brutta cosa la vecchiaia, non mi ricordo il nome......


mentre te lo fai venire in mente vado a scassinare il frigo.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Luglio 2012)

Oggi un tipo in ufficio aveva m'ha girato un link con il film porno di Sara Tommasi.

Mi ha fatto impressione ve lo giuro. Si vede che quella non stà bene di testa. Tromba e ha lo sguardo assente, sebra veramente fatti di psicofarmaci di brutto


----------



## geko (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *geko si è scolato tutto.
> Pure lo squirting dell'amica del conte*.
> Mi spiace.
> 
> Della cedrata?


"Ah, ma è quello della Lola!"


:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (13 Luglio 2012)

buongiorno!


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

Salve! :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

Poi avranno preso sonno?


----------



## Simy (13 Luglio 2012)

mah...io sonno ce l'ho adesso...sono andata a dormire alle 3


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C
> 
> 'era un'attrice americana anni 80 famosa per lo squirting. Azz, brutta cosa la vecchiaia, non mi ricordo il nome......


Mi sa che lo squirting come fenomeno nel porno è arrivato alla fine dei 90/primi anni 2000.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

E comunque l'insonnia è qualcosa che conosco solo per sentito dire, fortunatamente.


----------



## Sole (13 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Minchia che superpotere: fò venire l'abbiocco! :rotfl:


Altro che abbiocco, ho dormito secca fino alle 8 di stamattina... cosa fai tu alle donne


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> "Ah, ma è quello della Lola!"
> 
> 
> :carneval:


AUHAUHAUHAUAHUAHUAHUAUAUAHUAHUAHUAHUH!


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

siamo di nuovo in territorio da nottambuli?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo di nuovo in territorio da nottambuli?


Mi sa di si
Ho sonno ma non riesco a staccarmi dal cell... Giusto perchè parlavo di rsgazzi sedentari


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

anch'io avrei un pò di sonno,ma mi sento a mio agio qui


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> anch'io avrei un pò di sonno,ma mi sento a mio agio qui


É una droga sto forum... Sei ancora in tempo per disontossicarti in maniera veloce. Dopo due anni é quasi impossibile


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Sono almeno 6 anni che mi aggiro per i fora.....conosco casi di dipendenza da internet da manuale,credimi


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sono almeno 6 anni che mi aggiro per i fora.....conosco casi di dipendenza da internet da manuale,credimi


Per me é il primo e mi rifiuto di cercarne altri...


----------



## Flavia (14 Luglio 2012)

buona sera ancora tutti in giro?


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

io sono nel letto ma sveglia come un grillo e con un dolore al fianco destro che sto sclerando.
Ha tutta l'aria di una colite nervosa.

E ovviamente zero sonno.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io sono nel letto ma sveglia come un grillo e con un dolore al fianco destro che sto sclerando.
> Ha tutta l'aria di una colite nervosa.
> 
> E ovviamente zero sonno.


Buscopan


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buona sera ancora tutti in giro?


certo.  e aspettavamo te


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

*a proposito*

chssà come è andata la serata a maurizietto nostro con la sua taglia 40/42.


Secondo voi?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buona sera ancora tutti in giro?


Buona sera


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me é il primo e mi rifiuto di cercarne altri...


tu 6 un ottimo motivo per restare,in effetti


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> chssà come è andata la serata a maurizietto nostro con la sua taglia 40/42.
> 
> 
> Secondo voi?


Finiti in qualche mega suite con vasca idromassaggio fragole e champagne. Ovviamente dopo averle pagato una cena al lume di candela da mille e una notte


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Luglio 2012)

Non sono un gran nottambulo ;-)

Notte!

blu


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> chssà come è andata la serata a maurizietto nostro con la sua taglia 40/42.
> 
> 
> Secondo voi?


conclusa con un classico 5 contro 1.  capito no?


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buscopan


non ce l'ho...in questa casa le medicine sono robe tipo radioattive.

Ora vado nello scrigno magico omeopatico a vedere che c'è.

Il problema è che mi devop alzare dal letto e ho anche tutta la gamba destra semi paralizzata inguine compreso.


carampanite


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu 6 un ottimo motivo per restare,in effetti


Grazie....(faccina imbarazzata che con il cell non riesco a pubblicare)


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ce l'ho...in questa casa le medicine sono robe tipo radioattive.
> 
> Ora vado nello scrigno magico omeopatico a vedere che c'è.
> 
> ...


Non é sciatica?


----------



## Flavia (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io sono nel letto ma sveglia come un grillo e con un dolore al fianco destro che sto sclerando.
> Ha tutta l'aria di una colite nervosa.
> 
> E ovviamente zero sonno.


hai preso qualcosa  per il dolore?



perplesso ha detto:


> certo.  e aspettavamo te


si sono qua a bighellonare, al posto di portarmi avanti con il lavoro



farfalla ha detto:


> Finiti in qualche mega suite con vasca idromassaggio fragole e champagne. Ovviamente dopo averle pagato una cena al lume di candela da mille e una notte


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Finiti in qualche mega suite con vasca idromassaggio fragole e champagne. Ovviamente dopo averle pagato una cena al lume di candela da mille e una notte


Una notte ho sognato robe inenarrabili in una vasca idromassaggio da motel suite...

non sono ancora riuscita a mettere in pratica.

Comunque lui non se la sarà goduta. sarà stato troppo impegnato a controllarsi negli specchi


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ce l'ho...in questa casa le medicine sono robe tipo radioattive.
> 
> Ora vado nello scrigno magico omeopatico a vedere che c'è.
> 
> ...


massaggio alla schiena con pomata analgesica.  può fare miracoli


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> conclusa con un classico 5 contro 1.  capito no?


che cattivo....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie....(faccina imbarazzata che con il cell non riesco a pubblicare)


 faccina imbarazzata di farfalla

(per la serie, tebe ma i cazzi tuoi?)


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> massaggio alla schiena con pomata analgesica.  può fare miracoli


averlo qualcuno che mi faccia il massaggio.
Mattia è in libera uscita. Tornerà domani mattina. Se torna.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una notte ho sognato robe inenarrabili in una vasca idromassaggio da motel suite...
> 
> non sono ancora riuscita a mettere in pratica.
> 
> Comunque lui non se la sarà goduta. sarà stato troppo impegnato a controllarsi negli specchi


O magari quando l'ha spogliata si ê accorto che indossava le mutante di bridget johnes e non era una 40 ma una 44 e a quel punto ha preferito il 5 contro 1 che diceva perplesso


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> faccina imbarazzata di farfalla
> 
> (per la serie, tebe ma i cazzi tuoi?)


Non ne hai una con le guance rosse e gli occhi abbassati..


E comunqie fatti o cazzi tuoi


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> averlo qualcuno che mi faccia il massaggio.
> Mattia è in libera uscita. Tornerà domani mattina. Se torna.


se ti fidi,provvedo io.   ho anni di esperienza con mio padre e mia madre......intanto sforzati a muovere la gamba avanti ed indietro


----------



## Flavia (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> O magari quando l'ha spogliata si ê accorto che indossava le mutante di bridget johnes e non era una 40 ma una 44 e a quel punto ha preferito il 5 contro 1 che diceva perplesso


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
quanto mi piace quel film, l'avrò visto almeno tre volte
i mitici mutandoni pancia piatta della nonna
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Ragazzi cedo al sonno... Buona notte..
Tebe spero passi tutto con una buona dormita
Baci...........


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Vi do la buonanotte anch'io.....auguri Tebe per il dolore


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Luglio 2012)

ecco, arrivo io e se ne vanno tutti......


----------



## geko (14 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> ecco, arrivo io e se ne vanno tutti......



Si spacciano per nottambuli...

Io che non dormo un cazzo per davvero so che significa e ne farei volentieri a meno.


----------



## Flavia (14 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Si spacciano per nottambuli...
> 
> Io che non dormo un cazzo per davvero so che significa e ne farei volentieri a meno.


vado a portare a spasso il cane
magari dopo ripasso
ciao


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Si spacciano per nottambuli...
> 
> Io che non dormo un cazzo per davvero so che significa e ne farei volentieri a meno.


Io non sono un nottambulo, solo che non ho voglia di andare a letto, o meglio, avrei voglia di andare a letto, ma non di trovarci mia moglie, o meglio, mi andrebbe anche di trovarci mia moglie, ma non di subire le sue avances, o meglio, mi andrebbero anche bene le sue avances, ma non fatte con la stessa libido di una sedia da cucina.


----------



## geko (14 Luglio 2012)

Niente Marzullate stasera, vi lascio la voce di Billie Holiday. A Tebina in particolare, cerca di riprenderti in fretta! 


[video=youtube;bTOITUEPE3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTOITUEPE3k[/video]


----------



## geko (14 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io non sono un nottambulo, solo che non ho voglia di andare a letto, o meglio, avrei voglia di andare a letto, ma non di trovarci mia moglie, o meglio, mi andrebbe anche di trovarci mia moglie, ma non di subire le sue avances, o meglio, mi andrebbero anche bene le sue avances, ma non fatte con la stessa libido di una sedia da cucina.


Ti cedo volentieri il mio letto (vuotissimo eh, e niente avances. Traaanquillissimo  ), io me ne vado sul divano a finire di giocare a Max Payne 3.

Mi sfiora anche la malsana idea di continuare a lavorare ma visto che passerò già tutto il we all'insegna del lavoro, meglio evitare... :unhappy:


Buenas noches!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Luglio 2012)

'Notte Geko.


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Si spacciano per nottambuli...
> 
> Io che non dormo un cazzo per davvero so che significa e ne farei volentieri a meno.


:blank:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :blank:


Ancora in "Tribuna *C*olitica"?


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Niente Marzullate stasera, vi lascio la voce di Billie Holiday. A Tebina in particolare, cerca di riprenderti in fretta!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;bTOITUEPE3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTOITUEPE3k[/video]



grazie ma mi sento alla paralisi...

che dolore...


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ancora in "Tribuna *C*olitica"?


si.
sono praticamente piegata.
Ora urlo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.
> sono praticamente piegata.
> Ora urlo



Ma manda Mattia a cercare una farmacia di turno e fatti prendere una cazzo di scatola di Buscopan!


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma manda Mattia a cercare una farmacia di turno e fatti prendere una cazzo di scatola di Buscopan!


e' con i suoi amici.

ora provo a dormre.

notte ragazzi


----------



## geko (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *e' con i suoi amici*.
> 
> ora provo a dormre.
> 
> notte ragazzi



Embé? Hanno inventato i cellulare apposta!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2012)

*Geko buonanotte...*

[video=youtube;w7Jme-h6Hsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7Jme-h6Hsg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## geko (14 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;w7Jme-h6Hsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7Jme-h6Hsg&feature=related[/video]


Grazie Conte! Mi si addice. Ricambio la buonanotte! :up:


----------



## Spider (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e' con i suoi amici.
> 
> ora provo a dormre.
> 
> notte ragazzi


buonanotte Tebe, buon sonno...


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io non sono un nottambulo, solo che non ho voglia di andare a letto, o meglio, avrei voglia di andare a letto, ma non di trovarci mia moglie, o meglio, mi andrebbe anche di trovarci mia moglie, ma non di subire le sue avances, o meglio, mi andrebbero anche bene le sue avances, ma non fatte con la stessa libido di una sedia da cucina.


:mrgreen:

che traggeddia...


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

Ma che fate i raduni di notte??? io stavo in giro a quell'ora....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma che fate i raduni di notte??? io stavo in giro a quell'ora....


Beata te 
Noi stavamo attaccati a un pc


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Beata te
> Noi stavamo attaccati a un pc


però dai. geko ha avuto una bella idea a suggerire di aprire questo 3d.


Ho davanti una macchinetta di prodotti confezionati con dentro del cioccolato fondente e mandorle intere.
Sto sbavando ma...ho ancora la colite nervosa.
meglio di ieri ma sono ancora semi paralizzata dalla parte destra.


Ditemi che non posso.


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2012)

Ancora non hai preso niente per il dolore? manco un paracetamolino da banco?


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però dai. geko ha avuto una bella idea a suggerire di aprire questo 3d.
> 
> 
> Ho davanti una macchinetta di prodotti confezionati con dentro del cioccolato fondente e mandorle intere.
> ...



NON PUOI


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Beata te
> Noi stavamo attaccati a un pc


io sono rientrata alle 5...... e alle 9 ero in piedi...ho sonno .... :dorme:


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> NON PUOI


sto contando i centesimi......


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sto contando i centesimi......


TEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

tutti a nanna?
oppure dato che è sabato sera tutti in giro per locali?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2012)

Finita adesso una serata tra amici. Ora a letto non sono molto in forma


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Finita adesso una serata tra amici. Ora a letto non sono molto in forma


buona notte Farfalla


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Serata piacevole e allegra come sempre da questa base.

Passo e chiudo!

Notte ;-)

blu


----------



## Flavia (15 Luglio 2012)

notte a te Blu


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> notte a te Blu


Grazie!


----------



## Leda (15 Luglio 2012)

Sento il crollo farsi imminente


----------



## Tebina (15 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sento il crollo farsi imminente



taci....


p.s. blu...io ti lovvo. anche se sei un fottuto fedele.
Notte


----------



## Leda (15 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> taci....


Ok, crollo in silenzio 

'notte Tebina
'notte a tutti


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Luglio 2012)

'Gnori, 'notte

Mi magno un po' di pane e latte freddo


----------



## lunaiena (15 Luglio 2012)

Notte...
a tutti...
io mi faró una camomilla...
Altrimenti manco stanotte si dorme..

:smile::smile:


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

Ma che bel 3d :singleeye:
spero di addormentarmi presto però


----------



## lunaiena (15 Luglio 2012)

Ho un libro di fiabe sms...
Na vera cagata..
ma ve ne scrivo una a caso...

C'era una volta una principessa che dormiva da 
cent'anni.
Una notte un principe la bació e la sveglió.
Sei l'uomo dei miei sogni disse lei..

Poi si riaddormentó..


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho un libro di fiabe sms...
> Na vera cagata..
> ma ve ne scrivo una a caso...
> 
> ...


Più che sedativa direi lassativa......


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2012)

Sto leggendo " cento sfumature di grigio" non riesco a staccarmene....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto leggendo " cento sfumature di grigio" non riesco a staccarmene....


Da qualche parte c'è Perplesso che fa i capricci perchè gli manchi. Vai a cercarlo, sennò non si da pace


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Da qualche parte c'è Perplesso che fa i capricci perchè gli manchi. Vai a cercarlo, sennò non si da pace


Corro...non gli avrai mica parlato male di me?


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto leggendo " cento sfumature di grigio" non riesco a staccarmene....



io l'ho finito da un pezzo...ho letto anche "cinquanta sfumature di nero" ....aspetto con ansia l'ultimo!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho finito da un pezzo...ho letto anche "cinquanta sfumature di nero" ....aspetto con ansia l'ultimo!


Niente male secondo me. Molto erotico non trovi?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto leggendo " cento sfumature di grigio" non riesco a staccarmene....


Sono cinquanta le sfumature


----------



## Simy (15 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente male secondo me. Molto erotico non trovi?


il secondo  è ancora meglio!
si, molto erotico..... ma per nulla volgare.....
a che punto sei arrivata?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il secondo  è ancora meglio!
> si, molto erotico..... ma per nulla volgare.....
> a che punto sei arrivata?


Sta per firmare il contratto ma hanno giá fatto di tutto e di più


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta per firmare il contratto ma hanno giá fatto di tutto e di più



Ah...ma sei all'inizio allora!  il bello deve ancora venire! vedrai vedrai.... 

....e cmq più andrai avanti e più ti "innamorerai" della storia .....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ah...ma sei all'inizio allora!  il bello deve ancora venire! vedrai vedrai....
> 
> ....e cmq più andrai avanti e più ti "innamorerai" della storia .....


Sono a 2/3 del primo volume


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Corro...non gli avrai mica parlato male di me?


Non gli ho detto nulla. Come potrei? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ah...ma sei all'inizio allora!  il bello deve ancora venire! vedrai vedrai....
> 
> ....e cmq più andrai avanti e più ti "innamorerai" della storia .....


Sono a 2/3 del primo libro


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono a 2/3 del primo volume


ah ok...pensavo che ti riferissi all'inizio quando lei gli chiede le modifiche del contratto....


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ti cedo volentieri il mio letto (vuotissimo eh, e niente avances. Traaanquillissimo  ), io me ne vado sul divano a finire di giocare a *Max Payne 3.*



Geko, sono bloccato nella missione in cui assaltano il palazzo del riccastro brasiliano. Sicuramente tu l'hai fatta quella missione. Ti spiego: ad un certo si vede una jeep che sfonda la vetrata, lui ammazza tutti, poi ammazza un'altro pò di gente, poi però da un furgone esce uno spaccamarroni tutto blindato con un mitra velocissimo: ho provato a sparargli, in testa, alle gambe, sullo zaino sperando contenesse qualcosa di esplosivo....niente, quello cade, ma poi si rialza e ri-comincia a sparare........

Help.


----------



## geko (16 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Geko, sono bloccato nella missione in cui assaltano il palazzo del riccastro brasiliano. Sicuramente tu l'hai fatta quella missione. Ti spiego: ad un certo si vede una jeep che sfonda la vetrata, lui ammazza tutti, poi ammazza un'altro pò di gente, poi però da un furgone esce uno spaccamarroni tutto blindato con un mitra velocissimo: ho provato a sparargli, in testa, alle gambe, sullo zaino sperando contenesse qualcosa di esplosivo....niente, quello cade, ma poi si rialza e ri-comincia a sparare........
> 
> Help.


:rotfl:

Sì, il bastardello corazzato!

Ti rispondo dopo, ora devo prendere un aereo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Geko, sono bloccato nella missione in cui assaltano il palazzo del riccastro brasiliano. Sicuramente tu l'hai fatta quella missione. Ti spiego: ad un certo si vede una jeep che sfonda la vetrata, lui ammazza tutti, poi ammazza un'altro pò di gente, poi però da un furgone esce uno spaccamarroni tutto blindato con un mitra velocissimo: ho provato a sparargli, in testa, alle gambe, sullo zaino sperando contenesse qualcosa di esplosivo....niente, quello cade, ma poi si rialza e ri-comincia a sparare........
> 
> Help.


Prova con un urlo!!!!



Ah no caz è Skyrim quello


----------



## geko (16 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Geko, sono bloccato nella missione in cui assaltano il palazzo del riccastro brasiliano. Sicuramente tu l'hai fatta quella missione. Ti spiego: ad un certo si vede una jeep che sfonda la vetrata, lui ammazza tutti, poi ammazza un'altro pò di gente, poi però da un furgone esce uno spaccamarroni tutto blindato con un mitra velocissimo: ho provato a sparargli, in testa, alle gambe, sullo zaino sperando contenesse qualcosa di esplosivo....niente, quello cade, ma poi si rialza e ri-comincia a sparare........
> 
> Help.


Da una postazione decisamente più comoda!

Devi continuare a sparargli in testa finché non gli cade il casco. Ha fatto girare le palle anche a me! 

Ma sei già lì? Ebbravo!!! Io l'ho finito e confermo: gran gioco!


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Da una postazione decisamente più comoda!
> 
> *Devi continuare a sparargli in testa *finché non gli cade il casco. Ha fatto girare le palle anche a me!
> 
> Ma sei già lì? Ebbravo!!! Io l'ho finito e confermo: gran gioco!


----------



## geko (16 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Da una postazione decisamente più comoda!
> 
> Devi continuare a sparargli in testa finché non gli cade il casco. Ha fatto girare le palle anche a me!
> 
> Ma sei già lì? Ebbravo!!! Io l'ho finito e confermo: gran gioco!



Ecco qua! Al minuto 8:30 c'è il nostro uomo:



[video=youtube;iPBnvzZbnkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPBnvzZbnkI[/video]


:up:


----------



## geko (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>



Paura?


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Paura?


Si :scared:

siete violenti voi due.....


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Si :scared:
> 
> siete violenti voi due.....



Grazie Geko.

Stasera ci provo.

Simy, Max Payne sarà violento ma è nullo in confronto a ManHunt. La storia di un uomo, condannato a morte, ma che immediatamente prima dell'esecuzione viene prelevato e costretto a sopravvivere, tramite un ricatto (gli rapiscono moglie e figlia) in un reality show in cui gli danno la caccia per ucciderlo. Più le uccisioni erano spettacolari e più l'audience si alzava e più lui aveva la possibilità di rivedere vive la moglie e la figlia.

Tiè beccate stò video, il massimo dello splatter.

[video=youtube;PGuhX5AmjuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGuhX5AmjuA[/video]


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2012)

Sono giunto a una conclusione: dato che le scelte più sbagliate (che sembravano giustissime eh) della mia vita le ho fatte di notte, l'insonnia è la causa di tutti i miei problemi. 
Per la serie: 'se vuoi vivere felice... Vai a domire, và!' oppure 'Adesso vi racconto di come lei... Valeriana, mi ha salvato la vita'.


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2012)

Tutti a dormire eh?? Lo sapevo io che eravate dei nottambuli fasulli.  
A 'sto punto... Buongiorno!


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tutti a dormire eh?? Lo sapevo io che eravate dei nottambuli fasulli.
> A 'sto punto... Buongiorno!



Difficile distinguere se sei nottambulo o mattiniero 
E se fosse che non dormi perchè prendi delle decisioni del cazzo e poi sei nervoso e infelice?

_Chi di Marzullo ferisce, di Marzullo perisce _


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Difficile distinguere se sei nottambulo o mattiniero
> E se fosse che non dormi perchè prendi delle decisioni del cazzo e poi sei nervoso e infelice?
> 
> _Chi di Marzullo ferisce, di Marzullo perisce _



Entrambi! 
Qualsiasi cosa accada, sia che mi addormenti, sia che non mi addormenti, il mio cervello alle 5:00 entra in modalità 'mattina'. Minchia se sono fatto male! 

Uhm... Sulla tua marzullata (brava, impari in fretta) rifletterò stanotte tra le 2:00 e le 3:00. 

Ma sai che di recente ho scoperto che sono nato lo stesso giorno di Marzullo? Minchia se sono fatto malissimo!


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Entrambi!
> Qualsiasi cosa accada, sia che mi addormenti, sia che non mi addormenti, il mio cervello alle 5:00 entra in modalità 'mattina'. Minchia se sono fatto male!
> 
> Uhm... Sulla tua marzullata (brava, impari in fretta) rifletterò stanotte tra le 2:00 e le 3:00.
> ...


Oh cazzo, ma allora è scritto nelle stelle! :rotfl:

Io invece ho scoperto un paio d'anni fa di essere nata lo stesso giorno di Max Escher.
Si spiegano molte cose, secondo te?


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh cazzo, ma allora è scritto nelle stelle! :rotfl:
> 
> Io invece ho scoperto un paio d'anni fa di essere nata lo stesso giorno di Max Escher.
> Si spiegano molte cose, secondo te?
> ...




_Molte_ cose, no. La tua passione verso tutto ciò che è contorto magari sì.


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> _Molte_ cose, no. La tua passione verso tutto ciò che è contorto magari sì.


Temo che con quest'ultima affermazione tu abbia risposto all'appello.


----------



## Simy (17 Luglio 2012)

Buongiorno


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh cazzo, ma allora è scritto nelle stelle! :rotfl:
> 
> Io invece ho scoperto un paio d'anni fa di essere nata lo stesso giorno di Max Escher.
> Si spiegano molte cose, secondo te?
> ...


Io sono nato lo stesso giorno,mese ed anno di Mara Carfagna.   devo preoccuparmi?


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Grazie Geko.
> 
> Stasera ci provo.
> 
> ...


ma per carità....è incredibile pensare che ci siano adolescenti che giocano ore indisturbati a questo genere di cose , il grado di violenza è insopportabile .
mamma mia


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2012)

nessun nottambulo sia aggira tra queste pagine?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per carità....è incredibile pensare che ci siano adolescenti che giocano ore indisturbati a questo genere di cose , il grado di violenza è insopportabile .
> mamma mia



Infatti sulla confezione del gioco di ogni gioco c'è il PEGI (Credo si chiami così) che altro non è che l'età consigliata: in questo caso, ovviamente, era 18+. Se un genitore lo compra al proprio figlio......E' UN CRETINO.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nessun nottambulo sia aggira tra queste pagine?


Non sono manco le undici, penso sia presto. Io in ogni caso tra un pò vado a nanna, altro che nottambulo. Come farete voialtri, boh.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nessun nottambulo sia aggira tra queste pagine?


non sono nemmeno le 23 di una notte d'estate.......aspetta


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sono manco le undici, penso sia presto. Io in ogni caso tra un pò vado a nanna, altro che nottambulo. Come farete voialtri, boh.


devo terminare un lavoro, ed ogni tanto passo di qua
il forum, tiene compagnia



perplesso ha detto:


> non sono nemmeno le 23 di una notte d'estate.......aspetta


tutti in giro per locali?


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

E noi non ti bastiamo come compagnia?


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2012)

ma certo che si:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2012)

ho voglia di gelato....


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

a che gusto?


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho voglia di gelato....


io di una sigaretta, ma sto cercando di smettere
il gelato con la febbre fa bene, manda Mattia a comprarlo


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> io di una sigaretta, ma sto cercando di smettere
> il gelato con la febbre fa bene, manda Mattia a comprarlo[/QUO
> 
> li ho in congelatore.
> non ho più la febbre ma domani mattina analisi del sangue e magari...poi con la colite nervosa...uff...vogliavogliavoglia


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io di una sigaretta, ma sto cercando di smettere
> ...


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2012)

vado a portare a spasso il cane
ciao


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > allora meglio di no, altrimenti ti trovano la glicemia alle stelle
> ...


----------



## ToyGirl (17 Luglio 2012)

Il gelato è sopravvalutato, è uno spuntino troppo dolciastro. Un bel bicchiere di acqua fredda, frizzante o liscia, è l'ideale con questo caldo


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Il gelato è sopravvalutato, è uno spuntino troppo dolciastro. Un bel bicchiere di acqua fredda, frizzante o liscia, è l'ideale con questo caldo


non sarebbe uno spuntino ma una vera e propria voglia da soddisfare. Un pre sesso diciamo


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2012)

Nottambuli sticazzi....


----------



## Flavia (18 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nottambuli sticazzi....


nottambuli, nottambuli
buongiorno


----------



## Flavia (19 Luglio 2012)

tutti a nanna?
buona notte


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> tutti a nanna?
> buona notte


no io sono qua...ma dovrei stirare...ho finito da poco di lavorare....


----------



## Flavia (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no io sono qua...ma dovrei stirare...ho finito da poco di lavorare....



ti posso passare un pò dei miei panni?
io dovrei finire un lavoro, ma sono qui 
voglio una vacanza!


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti posso passare un pò dei miei panni?
> io dovrei finire un lavoro, ma sono qui
> voglio una vacanza!


pure io mi sono portata delle cose da fare a casa...ma sono stanca è dalle 6 di stamattina che sto in piedi.... 
io per le vacanze devo aspettare metà agosto.... :unhappy:


passa dai...tanto maglia in pià maglia in meno....


----------



## Flavia (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io mi sono portata delle cose da fare a casa...ma sono stanca è dalle 6 di stamattina che sto in piedi....
> io per le vacanze devo aspettare metà agosto.... :unhappy:
> 
> 
> passa dai...tanto maglia in pià maglia in meno....


ahhahah l'ho sempre detto che sei una ragazza dal cuore d'oro:mrgreen:
io quest'anno vacanze nada de nada:unhappy:
che noia questa sera


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ahhahah l'ho sempre detto che sei una ragazza dal cuore d'oro:mrgreen:
> io quest'anno vacanze nada de nada:unhappy:
> che noia questa sera


nada manco io per le vacanze ...ma almeno non lavoro e mi riposo e posso stare più tempo con yuma...a volte mi sento in colpa perchè vado sempre di corsa...!


----------



## Flavia (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nada manco io per le vacanze ...ma almeno non lavoro e mi riposo e posso stare più tempo con yuma...a volte mi sento in colpa perchè vado sempre di corsa...!


ti capisco, anche ciccio poverello si è visto drasticamente ridurre il tempo passato al parco
però già lavorare di questi tempi è una gran fortuna, non mi lamento, ma a volte vorrei avere un poco più di tempo per me


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti capisco, anche ciccio poverello si è visto drasticamente ridurre il tempo passato al parco
> però già lavorare di questi tempi è una gran fortuna, non mi lamento, ma a volte vorrei avere un poco più di tempo per me


ma scherzi chi si lamenta... solo che vivendo da sola con yuma non è facile (e tu mi puoi capire)..insomma alla fine devi contare solo su te stessa....ma è una soddisfazione no?


----------



## Flavia (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma scherzi chi si lamenta... solo che vivendo da sola con yuma non è facile (e tu mi puoi capire)..insomma alla fine devi contare solo su te stessa....ma è una soddisfazione no?


 veramente ci sono giorni che mi chiedo, ma perchè proprio a me?
problemi, e poi problemi, ma dicono che passa tutto prima o poi
ho letto di là una storia ai confini della realtà, ma il caldo fonde i cervelli mi sa


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> veramente ci sono giorni che mi chiedo, ma perchè proprio a me?
> problemi, e poi problemi, ma dicono che passa tutto prima o poi
> ho letto di là una storia ai confini della realtà, ma il caldo fonde i cervelli mi sa


vabbè quella storia è palesemente una cazzata!

ma guarda io "perchè prorpio a me" non me lo chiedo mai....anche perchè i vari cambiamenti hanno portato a cose anche molto positive.


----------



## Flavia (19 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè quella storia è palesemente una cazzata!
> 
> ma guarda io "perchè prorpio a me" non me lo chiedo mai....anche perchè i vari cambiamenti hanno portato a cose anche molto positive.


allora aspetto le cose positive, per ora ne posso citare solo una che non è stata positiva, ma super-positiva: Ciccio!!!!!
lui tra tante cose incerte, è l'unica certezza


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora aspetto le cose positive, per ora ne posso citare solo una che non è stata positiva, ma super-positiva: Ciccio!!!!!
> lui tra tante cose incerte, è l'unica certezza


fidati arriveranno.....

ps. e poi Ciccio è il top no?


----------



## Flavia (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fidati arriveranno.....
> 
> ps. e poi Ciccio è il top no?


certo che si!:up:
vado a terminare il lavoro, altrimenti domani mattina sono ancora qui!
buona notte
:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> certo che si!:up:
> vado a terminare il lavoro, altrimenti domani mattina sono ancora qui!
> buona notte
> :abbraccio:


buonanotte anche a te...
vado a stendere i panni io.....  :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (20 Luglio 2012)

Allora, dove sono 'sti nottambuli? Io sono pronto da un pezzo eh!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Allora, dove sono 'sti nottambuli? Io sono pronto da un pezzo eh!


Senti che dici se andiamo a fare una bella baldorietta con Lotharone ?


----------



## geko (20 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti che dici se andiamo a fare una bella baldorietta con Lotharone ?


Aggiudicato. Ma Lothy a quest'ora non dorme?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Aggiudicato. Ma Lothy a quest'ora non dorme?


Ma che dici se ci troviamo un giorno della settimana prossima a bologna...io te e lui?
Senza donne tra i piedi?


----------



## Flavia (21 Luglio 2012)

nottambuli?
qui tutti festaioli, venerdì sera...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?
> qui tutti festaioli, venerdì sera...


Io sono qui, ma mi sa che duro poco


----------



## ToyGirl (21 Luglio 2012)

Penso che chi è qui a quest'ora, di solito ha tanti pensieri... Magari festaioli 

Ciao, Flavia


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Penso che chi è qui a quest'ora, di solito ha tanti pensieri... Magari festaioli
> 
> Ciao, Flavia


Beh, se è qui son giusto pensieri. 

Come disse qualcuno, forse è meglio "fatti, non pugnette!":mrgreen:


----------



## ToyGirl (21 Luglio 2012)

Ciao Monsieur Madeleine 

Io mi arrendo alle braccia di Morfeo, per oggi...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ciao Monsieur Madeleine
> 
> Io mi arrendo alle braccia di Morfeo, per oggi...


Beato lui 

'Notte


----------



## Simy (21 Luglio 2012)

io sono appena rientrata....  dal lavoro....


----------



## Flavia (21 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io sono appena rientrata....  dal lavoro....



buongiorno!


----------



## Simy (21 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno!


buongiorno.... :mrgreen:


già...finito un po tardino ieri sera....  
sono distrutta...stamattina alle 7 ero in piedi e alle 15 devo riandare a lavorare...ma ce la possoi fare! :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno.... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> già...finito un po tardino ieri sera....
> sono distrutta...stamattina alle 7 ero in piedi e alle 15 devo riandare a lavorare...ma ce la possoi fare! :mrgreen:


Simy.......
Posso dirti che sei una donna stupenda?


----------



## Simy (21 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Simy.......
> Posso dirti che sei una donna stupenda?


Grazie... 

ma non è vero....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Grazie...
> 
> ma non è vero....


Invece si!
Tiè!


----------



## Simy (21 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Invece si!
> Tiè!


vabbè....mi fido! 
Grazie!


----------



## Flavia (21 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno.... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> già...finito un po tardino ieri sera....
> sono distrutta...stamattina alle 7 ero in piedi e alle 15 devo riandare a lavorare...ma ce la possoi fare! :mrgreen:


certo che ce la puoi fare
ho il dubbio che siamo 2 gemelle separate alla nascita, ma sai  che facciamo le stesse cose? più o meno con gli stessi orari
l'unica differenza è che questa mattina mi sono alzata alle 5 per stirare con un poco di fresco


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

nottambuli?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?


presente!!
Mi sto godendo un po' d'aria fresca...
anche perche da domani le temperature cambiano ..
e da me quando cambiano cambiano drasticamente


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> presente!!
> Mi sto godendo un po' d'aria fresca...
> anche perche da domani le temperature cambiano ..
> e da me quando cambiano cambiano drasticamente



buona sera o devo dire buona notte?
dico ben ritrovata
anche qui l'aria è diventata frizzante
non ho guardato le previsione meteo, mi riserbo l'effetto sorpresa


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Luglio 2012)

Ciao ragazze, io vado a nanna.
Non fate nulla che io non farei


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buona sera o devo dire buona notte?
> dico ben ritrovata
> anche qui l'aria è diventata frizzante
> non ho guardato le previsione meteo, mi riserbo l'effetto sorpresa


Da me domani brutto..
come tra l'altro da alcune domeniche a questa parte..
Faró lo stesso una bella passeggiata nei boschi con la mia muta di cani


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

buona notte MM, e sogni d'oro


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Da me domani brutto..
> come tra l'altro da alcune domeniche a questa parte..
> Faró lo stesso una bella passeggiata nei boschi con la mia muta di cani


muta?
posso chiederti quanti cani hai?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> muta?
> posso chiederti quanti cani hai?


Tanti 7....


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tanti 7....


splendido!
hai una bella combricola, almeno non si sentono mai soli, ed hanno sempre qualcuno con cui giocare
purtroppo in appartamento i cani soffrono, hanno poca libertà, ma cerco di portarlo al parco il più spesso possibile


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> splendido!
> hai una bella combricola, almeno non si sentono mai soli, ed hanno sempre qualcuno con cui giocare
> purtroppo in appartamento i cani soffrono, hanno poca libertà, ma cerco di portarlo al parco il più spesso possibile


Non si se soffrono l'importante è portarli fuori il più possibile..
io nonostante non siano in appartamento cerco di portarli fuori appena ho un momento libero..
almeno mi faccio due passi anche io..
Ora scendiamO e ci facciamo due passi...

Qui sono fortunata posso lasciarli liberi..


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non si se soffrono l'importante è portarli fuori il più possibile..
> io nonostante non siano in appartamento cerco di portarli fuori appena ho un momento libero..
> almeno mi faccio due passi anche io..
> Ora scendiamO e ci facciamo due passi...
> ...


credo che Ciccio stia molto meglio qui, rispetto a dove viveva prima
portarlo al parco a volte è una vera impresa, lui è di taglia piccola, ed è pauroso anche se fa  la voce grossa, e quindi quando si ritrova a tu per tu, con cani che sono dei giganti non hai idea delle scene che ne escono fuori
in più ha la sindrome dell'abbandono mi segue ovunque in giro per casa, non si rilassa mai deve sempre controllare dove io sia


----------



## passante (22 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tanti 7....


veramente? noi oggi stavamo per accogliere il secondo. poi non ce la siamo sentita, ma siamo rimasti entrambi rattristati tutto il giorno   va beh, oramai è andato (dei nostri amici lo hanno reso all'allevatore dopo nemmeno una settimana che l'avevano preso). il lato positivo è che entrambi abbiamo desiderato fortemente prenderlo e credo che quando con lillina avremo superato alcune difficoltà (è un cane pauroso) accoglieremo un altro cane, magari dal canile. rimane il pensiero che forse un amico l'avrebbe aiutata a prendere un po' di fiducia in se stessa, ma di contro ci saremmo potuti dedicare molto meno a lei (e in questo momento secondo noi, invece, ha bisogno di attenzioni).


----------



## passante (22 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo che Ciccio stia molto meglio qui, rispetto a dove viveva prima
> portarlo al parco a volte è una vera impresa, lui è di taglia piccola, ed è pauroso anche se fa  la voce grossa, e quindi quando si ritrova a tu per tu, con cani che sono dei giganti non hai idea delle scene che ne escono fuori
> in più ha la sindrome dell'abbandono mi segue ovunque in giro per casa, non si rilassa mai deve sempre controllare dove io sia


 lilli con gli altri cani se la cava abbastanza, il problema sono gi umani :singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo che Ciccio stia molto meglio qui, rispetto a dove viveva prima
> portarlo al parco a volte è una vera impresa, lui è di taglia piccola, ed è pauroso anche se fa  la voce grossa, e quindi quando si ritrova a tu per tu, con cani che sono dei giganti non hai idea delle scene che ne escono fuori
> in più ha la sindrome dell'abbandono mi segue ovunque in giro per casa, non si rilassa mai deve sempre controllare dove io sia


Penso di avere un'idea ne ho un paio di piccoli e uno in particolare è davvero cattivo ma fa ridere i polli
gia molte volte e finito dal vete per aver fatto il furbo con i più grossi ..

Ho faticato anni con uno per riuscire a togliergli la paura dei bastoni e dei calci e o botte in particolare , che i suoi vecchi 
padroni di certo non gli facevano mancare..
È un cane di taglia medio/grossa ed è rimasto comunque molto aggressivo , per colpa degli umani,infatti lui è l'unico che tengo legato di giorno ...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> veramente? noi oggi stavamo per accogliere il secondo. poi non ce la siamo sentita, ma siamo rimasti entrambi rattristati tutto il giorno   va beh, oramai è andato (dei nostri amici lo hanno reso all'allevatore dopo nemmeno una settimana che l'avevano preso). il lato positivo è che entrambi abbiamo desiderato fortemente prenderlo e credo che quando con lillina avremo superato alcune difficoltà (è un cane pauroso) accoglieremo un altro cane, magari dal canile. rimane il pensiero che forse un amico l'avrebbe aiutata a prendere un po' di fiducia in se stessa, ma di contro ci saremmo potuti dedicare molto meno a lei (e in questo momento secondo noi, invece, ha bisogno di attenzioni).


Ma si ,guarda che in due subito è difficile abituarli poi dopo stanno sempre insieme..
ogni volta che prendo un'altro cane , l'inserimento è difficile e anche lungo a volte peró poi stanno bene..


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2012)

Notte raga..


----------



## passante (22 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Notte raga..


notte


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> lilli con gli altri cani se la cava abbastanza, il problema sono gi umani :singleeye:


ma non stento a crederlo



lunapiena ha detto:


> Penso di avere un'idea ne ho un paio di piccoli e uno in particolare è davvero cattivo ma fa ridere i polli
> gia molte volte e finito dal vete per aver fatto il furbo con i più grossi ..
> 
> Ho faticato anni con uno per riuscire a togliergli la paura dei bastoni e dei calci e o botte in particolare , che i suoi vecchi
> ...


Ciccio non è cattivo, solo che le prende sempre dagli altri cani
per questo fa tutto lo spavaldo
ma con i cani di indole più tranquilla non ha problemi
invece con i cuccioli è molto mammo



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma si ,guarda che in due subito è difficile abituarli poi dopo stanno sempre insieme..
> ogni volta che prendo un'altro cane , l'inserimento è difficile e anche lungo a volte peró poi stanno bene..


te ne intendi molto di cani
ho pensato di prendere un altro cane per dare una compagnia a Ciccio, ma sono molto dubbiosa


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> notte


buona notte a te, e sogni d'oro


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Notte raga..


buona notte anche a te e sogni d'oro
vado a nanna anche io


----------



## Leda (22 Luglio 2012)

Buonanotte mondo <3

(rigorosamente senza cazzi aggiunti, in segno di rispetto per Chiara e Quintina)


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

buongiorno!


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma non stento a crederlo
> 
> 
> Ciccio non è cattivo, solo che le prende sempre dagli altri cani
> ...


E perchè no!
Dubbosa in che senso?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Buonanotte mondo <3
> 
> (rigorosamente senza cazzi aggiunti, in segno di rispetto per Chiara e Quintina)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Buonanotte donne ora vado a dormire dopo una notte di bagordi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (22 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Buonanotte donne ora vado a dormire dopo una notte di bagordi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ellamadonna! 

E' tuo lo smeraldino? ^^


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ellamadonna!
> 
> E' tuo lo smeraldino? ^^


Certo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Buonanotte mondo <3
> 
> (rigorosamente senza cazzi aggiunti, in segno di rispetto per Chiara e Quintina)



solo?
ma dai non se ne può più di 'sti cazzi di gomma:unhappy:


----------



## Leda (22 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Grazie


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)

buongiorno ragazze


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2012)




----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


>


Tutte a vedere le vecchie puntate di "Dog Whisperer" o  legger libri sui cagnozzoli :mrgreen:

Buongiorno a tutti!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno ragazz*e*


E poi perchè mai buongiorno solo alle ragazze?


----------



## Flavia (23 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E poi perchè mai buongiorno solo alle ragazze?





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tutte a vedere le vecchie puntate di "Dog Whisperer" o  legger libri sui cagnozzoli :mrgreen:
> 
> Buongiorno a tutti!


buon pomeriggio ragazze e ragazzi:mrgreen:
buon pomeriggio MM


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Mi sto mangiando platessa bollita.:unhappy:

volevo rendervi partecipi del mio spuntino di mezzanotte


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sto mangiando platessa bollita.:unhappy:
> 
> volevo rendervi partecipi del mio spuntino di mezzanotte


allora devi sentirti male sul serio....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Luglio 2012)

effettivamente.......

C'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

avete ragione ma l'alternativa era peggio...


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Luglio 2012)

*tebe, emmammamia,ma*



Tebe ha detto:


> avete ragione ma l'alternativa era peggio...


l hai digerita:mexican:?


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> l hai digerita:mexican:?


si...e a pranzo ho replicato.


Comincio ad odiare la platessa.
Che cazzo di pesce stupido...


----------



## Flavia (24 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si...e a pranzo ho replicato.
> 
> 
> Comincio ad odiare la platessa.
> Che cazzo di pesce stupido...


 hai ragione mangiata questa sera cotta al vapore, magari fritta ha un'altro perchè


----------



## perplesso (24 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> avete ragione ma l'alternativa era peggio...


peggio può esserci solo il sedano bollito e scondito


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> peggio può esserci solo il sedano bollito e scondito


peggio ancora...
ma stasera mi sono rifatta.
Ho preso due cosce di pollo, le ho squartate, appiattite e buttate sulla piastra, bagnate di spezie e vino bianco.
Contorno spinaci bolliti con spolverata di parmigiano.

Se non vomito e non mi viene la febbre sono a cavallo!!!!


----------



## Flavia (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> peggio ancora...
> ma stasera mi sono rifatta.
> Ho preso due cosce di pollo, le ho squartate, appiattite e buttate sulla piastra, bagnate di spezie e vino bianco.
> Contorno spinaci bolliti con spolverata di parmigiano.
> ...


:up: forza Tebe
:abbraccio:


----------



## Flavia (25 Luglio 2012)

nottambuli?
:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?
> :smile:


Presente


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?
> :smile:


Presente bis :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (25 Luglio 2012)

ma ciao bella gente!:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2012)

Che si organizza per la serata?
Pigiama party E confidenze varie?


----------



## Sole (25 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Presente





Fabry ha detto:


> Presente bis :carneval:


Ciao


----------



## Sole (25 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma ciao bella gente!:smile:



Ciao anche a te Flavia


----------



## Flavia (25 Luglio 2012)

pop corn, spettegules!:smile:
come dal parrucchiere o quasi, sto meditando di darci un taglio..... ai capelli!


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che si organizza per la serata?
> Pigiama party E confidenze varie?


e bibite fresche, quì stasera caldo umido :unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (25 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciao anche a te Flavia


ciao:smile:


----------



## Fabry (25 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciao


Ciao Sole :smile:


----------



## Sole (25 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> pop corn, spettegules!:smile:
> come dal parrucchiere o quasi, sto meditando di darci un taglio..... ai capelli!


Brava Flavia!

Per me i capelli sono tabù... li porto lunghi e non riesco a tagliarli, non ce la faccio!


----------



## Flavia (25 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Brava Flavia!
> 
> Per me i capelli sono tabù... li porto lunghi e non riesco a tagliarli, non ce la faccio!


:up:
anche io
solo che ho le punte tutte rovinate, ogni tanto li devo spuntare
poi con questo caldo, li tengo accrocati sulla testa come capita
non riesco a decidermi, ma che problemone:carneval:


----------



## Sole (25 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> anche io
> solo che* ho le punte tutte rovinate, ogni tanto li devo spuntare*
> poi con questo caldo, li tengo accrocati sulla testa come capita
> non riesco a decidermi, ma che problemone:carneval:


Pure io. Quando proprio sono alla frutta li faccio spuntare dalla mia amica del cuore (che non è una parrucchiera ma sa fare un po' di tutto  )


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Luglio 2012)

Eh, si, i capelli sono un bel problema. Pure io a volte ci penso....

Buonasera a tutti! C'è posto?


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Pure io. Quando proprio sono alla frutta li faccio spuntare dalla mia amica del cuore (che non è una parrucchiera ma sa fare un po' di tutto  )


la mia parrucchiera personale, è attualmente una ragazza che sta facendo la suola di parrucchiera, è molto brava a mio parere
vorrei dare una sistemata alla testa, anche perchè sabato ho un matrimonio
dilemma, grande dilemma
buona sera  MM


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Luglio 2012)




----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> View attachment 5100



per fortuna non sono ancora conciata così:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> per fortuna non sono ancora conciata così:carneval:


Pensa però a quel povero orso..........:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Pensa però a quel povero orso..........:rotfl:


porello

e dato che questa sera siamo in vena di confidenze
confesso
ho ucciso sia il basilico e che il rosmarino, li ho dimenticato sul davanzale della finestra:unhappy:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> porello
> 
> e dato che questa sera siamo in vena di confidenze
> confesso
> ho ucciso sia il basilico e che il rosmarino, li ho dimenticato sul davanzale della finestra:unhappy:


Pure una delle mie piante di rosmarino è morta, ma senza ragione apparente. è vicina all'altra che invece è ancora in perfetta forma.
Il basilico devo tenerlo in vaso pure io perchè le lumache me lo fanno fuori dalla sera alla mattina se lo metto in terra.


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

ho il pollice nero
uccido tutte le piante, sono riuscita a far morire anche una pianta grassa, ho scoperto poi che la bagnavo troppo


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Eh, si, i capelli sono un bel problema. *Pure io a volte ci penso*....
> 
> Buonasera a tutti! C'è posto?


Immagino con nostalgia


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Immagino con nostalgia


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Immagino con nostalgia


'Onza :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> 'Onza :rotfl:


Molto 'onza


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Molto 'onza


permaloso?


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> permaloso?


No no, anzi. Credo che MM apprezzi l'ironia


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, anzi. Credo che MM apprezzi l'ironia


anche se non si è notato ironizzavo anche io
ho un pessimo senso dell'umorismo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, anzi. Credo che MM apprezzi l'ironia



Ma ci mancherebbe! Anzi, ho proprio lanciato l'esca col primo messaggio 

E poi io sono bellissimo anche senza capelli 















......vado a nanna che è meglio :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

buona notte MM


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe! Anzi, ho proprio lanciato l'esca col primo messaggio
> 
> E poi io sono bellissimo anche senza capelli
> 
> ...


Meglio va' :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

buona notte e sogni d'oro:smile:


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Morfeo dove sei?


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Morfeo dove sei?


minkia lo cerco anche io.

ora però provo ad andare a dormire.

Notte Flavietta


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> minkia lo cerco anche io.
> 
> ora però provo ad andare a dormire.
> 
> Notte Flavietta


notte Tebina


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Luglio 2012)

*Buongiorno! :sorriso:*


----------



## sienne (26 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

ricambio ...

buongiorno ... 

sienne


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

buongiorno


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Buongiorno ragazzacci! :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzacci! :mrgreen:



buongiorno a te dolcissima ragazza:smile:


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

nottambuli?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2012)

Ciao bella tutto bene?


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao bella tutto bene?


ciao
allora qualche nottambulo c'è questa sera
non mi lamento
e tu come stai?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> allora qualche nottambulo c'è questa sera
> non mi lamento
> e tu come stai?


Ustionata dal sole. Ma ho passato una bella giornata quindi direi di ottimo umire


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ustionata dal sole. Ma ho passato una bella giornata quindi direi di ottimo umire


e la protezione solare?
una bella giornata di relax è quello che ci vuole per ricaricare le pile
io invece una giornata noiosissima


----------



## geko (27 Luglio 2012)

Bla bla bla...

Ho trovato la cura per l'insonnia. E' un segreto... Shhhh. Ora vado a provarla...


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ustionata dal sole. Ma ho passato una bella giornata quindi direi di ottimo umire


pure io voglio andare al mare....
uff....
se domani non devo lavorare.....


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io voglio andare al mare....
> uff....
> se domani non devo lavorare.....


domani passo a prenderti alle 8,00...fatti trovare pronta....(è gradito il topless):mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Bla bla bla...
> 
> Ho trovato la cura per l'insonnia. E' un segreto... Shhhh. Ora vado a provarla...


conti le pecore?..anzi nel caso di questo forum conti i piecori?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> domani passo a prenderti alle 8,00...fatti trovare pronta....(è gradito il topless):mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




grazie per la disponibilità.....ma ho bisogno di relax...vado da sola :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie per la disponibilità.....ma ho bisogno di relax...vado da sola :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 sono un ottimo massaggiatore:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sono un ottimo massaggiatore:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


no grazie! :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no grazie! :mrgreen:


aòò sei de coccio!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno a te dolcissima ragazza:smile:


Madonna ma sei ovunque!!!!


giorno ragazzi...
ottavo giorno senza cioccolato.
Sto sclerando


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna ma sei ovunque!!!!
> 
> 
> giorno ragazzi...
> ...



....mi segue.... :scared:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna ma sei ovunque!!!!
> 
> 
> giorno ragazzi...
> ...


buongiorno tebe....vanno bene i ferrero rocher?....sarò il tuo Ambrogio:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....mi segue.... :scared:


ma veramente....adesso lo  punto.
Lui segue te?
E io seguo lui...


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....mi segue.... :scared:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma veramente....adesso lo punto.
> Lui segue te?
> E io seguo lui...


:forza:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma veramente....adesso lo punto.
> Lui segue te?
> E io seguo lui...


è un piacere:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno tebe....vanno bene i ferrero rocher?....sarò il tuo Ambrogio:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



........
battiato63 rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :forza:



sigh.. sigh...


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ........
> battiato63 rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::up:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è un piacere:mrgreen::mrgreen:


dicono tutti così..._prima



_


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Luglio 2012)

Mamma mia, qui è tutto appiccicoso..... :unhappy:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dicono tutti così..._prima
> 
> 
> 
> _


dipende da te farmelo dire anche...."dopo":mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> dipende da te farmelo dire anche...."dopo":mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


non c'è mai un...._dopo



_


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non c'è mai un...._dopo
> 
> 
> 
> _


 che se more sotto a botta?..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non c'è mai un...._dopo
> 
> 
> 
> _


nel senso non smettiamo mai?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> che se more sotto a botta?..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


si.




sbranati


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la morte che piace a me:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2012)

Sabato sera tutti in giro? Mo lasciate sola e non riesco a prendere sonno


----------



## Flavia (29 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sabato sera tutti in giro? Mo lasciate sola e non riesco a prendere sonno


eccomi
buona sera, o buona notte?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> eccomi
> buona sera, o buona notte?


Fra un po buon giorno


----------



## Flavia (29 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fra un po buon giorno


ciao
non so cosa contempla l'etichetta in questa situazione, buongiorno o buona notte?
tutto bene?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> non so cosa contempla l'etichetta in questa situazione, buongiorno o buona notte?
> tutto bene?


Si serata con amici in giardino..chiacchiere e risate e adesso divano e gatto. Tu?


----------



## Flavia (29 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si serata con amici in giardino..chiacchiere e risate e adesso divano e gatto. Tu?


giornata noiosa, ho lavorato
adesso mi sto facendo il caffè latte, ne vuoi?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> giornata noiosa, ho lavorato
> adesso mi sto facendo il caffè latte, ne vuoi?


Siiii buono con il nescquik e due orosaiwa


----------



## Flavia (29 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siiii buono con il nescquik e due orosaiwa


per Ciccio solo latte
io caffè-latte con fette biscottate
adoro gli oro saiwa, hai provato quelli alla doppia panna?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> per Ciccio solo latte
> io caffè-latte con fette biscottate
> adoro gli oro saiwa, hai provato quelli alla doppia panna?


No mai. Devo provarli.... Il mio gatto invece mi sta addosso solo che con sto caldo non é il massimo


----------



## Flavia (29 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No mai. Devo provarli.... Il mio gatto invece mi sta addosso solo che con sto caldo non é il massimo


se potesse anche Ciccio mi salterebbe in braccio
piccoli tiranni, ci rigirano come vogliono


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sabato sera tutti in giro? Mo lasciate sola e non riesco a prendere sonno


Io sono rientrata!


----------



## Flavia (29 Luglio 2012)

buongiorno


----------



## milli (29 Luglio 2012)

.....e buona domenica


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

ciao belli :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao belli :mrgreen:



grazie bella :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (30 Luglio 2012)

buongiorno a voi


----------



## Flavia (30 Luglio 2012)

nottambuli?
troppo presto


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?
> troppo presto


No. Leggevo di lá ma direi che latte e biscotti sono meglio 

Siamo sole?


----------



## Flavia (30 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Leggevo di lá ma direi che latte e biscotti sono meglio
> 
> Siamo sole?


si tutti in vacanza o a litigare di là
il latte come spuntino notturno


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si tutti in vacanza o a litigare di là
> il latte come spuntino notturno


Perfetto. Gatto ciccio e latte.....


----------



## Flavia (30 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto. Gatto ciccio e latte.....


Ciccio va matto per il latte, però è meglio che ne prenda poco per evitare sgradevoli inconventi:nuke:
e quando Ciccio è nucleare, è meglio stare a distanza di sicurezza:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciccio va matto per il latte, però è meglio che ne prenda poco per evitare sgradevoli inconventi:nuke:
> e quando Ciccio è nucleare, è meglio stare a distanza di sicurezza:carneval:


Io ho finito il cibo del gatto. Oggi simmenthal. So che non dovevo ma per una volta...  Lei ha molto gradito peró


----------



## Flavia (30 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho finito il cibo del gatto. Oggi simmenthal. So che non dovevo ma per una volta...  Lei ha molto gradito peró


qui in casa il frigo è la valle dell'eco, ma il cibo per lui non manca mai, a ben guardare ha un'alimentazione migliore della mia
lo so che è solo un cane e agli occhi di molti posso apparire scema:carneval:


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

ci sono pure io...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sono pure io...


Ciao tesoro... Giornata pesante eh?!


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro... Giornata pesante eh?!


si...ma sto ancora aspettando di la.... 
mica mi faccio abbattere cosi! 
tu tutto bene tesoro?


----------



## Flavia (30 Luglio 2012)

ciao Simy


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Simy


ciao bella!


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao bella!



Nottambuli....


----------



## Flavia (31 Luglio 2012)

ciao


----------



## Flavia (31 Luglio 2012)

nottambuli?


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

eccomi...sono appena rientrata a casa....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Luglio 2012)

Ciao belle patonzole! 
Una toccacciata a tutte come augurio di buona serata :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

mangiato qualcosa?


----------



## Flavia (31 Luglio 2012)

ciao bella gente


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mangiato qualcosa?


dici a me?


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2012)

buona notte


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

buonanotte! vado pure io che domani altra giornata pienissima


----------



## Flavia (1 Agosto 2012)

buongiorno


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno a te! :smile:


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> qui in casa il frigo è la valle dell'eco, ma il cibo per lui non manca mai, a ben guardare ha un'alimentazione migliore della mia
> lo so che è solo un cane e agli occhi di molti posso apparire scema:carneval:


non credo proprio:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo proprio:singleeye:



:up:


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2012)

buona notte nottambuli!


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

Ma c'è qualcuno che spammaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??????


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno che spammaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??????


ciao nottambulo!
spamma cosa?


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao nottambulo!
> spamma cosa?


Ciao nottambula!

Ma boh se si cazzeggiava un pò....


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?



SESSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

SeSsO

SeSsO


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao nottambula!
> 
> Ma boh se si cazzeggiava un pò....


di solito si, ma questa sera sono tutti al mare:mexican:


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> di solito si, ma questa sera sono tutti al mare:mexican:


'inchia beati loro


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> SESSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Mattia è uscito con gli amici?


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> SeSsO
> 
> SeSsO


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> 'inchia beati loro


concordo
oppure tutti a bere una birretta fresca :bere:


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Mattia è uscito con gli amici?


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


ma nessuno ha un pò di pena per Tebina?

UFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sole (2 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> 'inchia beati loro


Non ti vedo molto in forma stasera. Hai una faccia strana. Che ti è successo?


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> 
> ma nessuno ha un pò di pena per Tebina?
> ...


e telefonagli inventa una scusa per farlo tornare a casa:condom:


----------



## Flavia (2 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ti vedo molto in forma stasera. Hai una faccia strana. Che ti è successo?


ciao Sole


----------



## Sole (2 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Sole


Ciao Flavia 

Ti sei tagliata i capelli poi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Agosto 2012)

le ultime tre notti avrò dormito globalmente sette ore

ma non per il caldo, eh

così, per sport


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le ultime tre notti avrò dormito globalmente sette ore
> 
> ma non per il caldo, eh
> 
> ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ti vedo molto in forma stasera. Hai una faccia strana. Che ti è successo?


NoN mI tRoVi BeLliFfFfFfimo ????


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Salta salta tanto ti si acchiappa lo stesso....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

Ciao ragazzi... Rientrata ora


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Agosto 2012)

Buonasera Farfalla la la la la la la la la


----------



## Flavia (3 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciao Flavia
> 
> Ti sei tagliata i capelli poi?


solo le punto, che erano rovinate
volevo darci un taglio, ma non ce la faccio!!!


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> NoN mI tRoVi BeLliFfFfFfimo ????



io non ti parlo più.... mi metti paura con questo avatar.


----------



## Flavia (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ti parlo più.... mi metti paura con questo avatar.


buongiorno
in effetti è un avatar un tantino inquietante!


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno
> in effetti è un avatar un tantino inquietante!



ma anche come risponde è inquietante.
Che gli è successo?
Io comincio a preoccuparmi...._per sul_ serio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le ultime tre notti avrò dormito globalmente sette ore
> 
> ma non per il caldo, eh
> 
> così, per sport


'ccola


----------



## Flavia (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma anche come risponde è inquietante.
> Che gli è successo?
> Io comincio a preoccuparmi...._per sul_ serio


dall'avatar sembra che abbia fatto uno scontro frontale con un treno:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

nottambuli?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?


nottambula :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Agosto 2012)

Ma un'animale più zoccola della zanzara lo conoscete ? 


Se fosse stato maschio non sarebbero state così odiate. Cioè, lo zanzaro sarebbe arrivato, ti avrebbe punto e poi basta.
No, quella puttana di una zanzara, prima ti deve fare qualche migliaio di passaggi radenti, stile Mig 21, vicino alle orecchie e mentre tu ti prendi a schiaffoni, lei dove ti punge ? Nei posti più impensabili, tipo in mezzo alle dita dei piedi, dove pure per grattarti fai casino. Lo zanzaro ti pungerebbe sull'avambraccio invece: Cioè, lui ti pungerebbe però lo farebbe in un posto dove non devi fare un carpiato per grattarti.

Poi lo zanzaro sarebbe più paraculo. Cioè, trova un pollo che lascia le finestre aperte ? Si tiene il segreto. Mica condivide. No. La zanzara, zoccola per definizione, chiama le amiche sue. E mica dice loro: Pungete li che si mangia bene. No. Ricominciano pure loro coi passaggi radenti sulle orecchie.

Comunque. Nottambulo.


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> nottambula :smile:


eccomi, presente!
mi sono vista Lucarelli, bravissimo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> eccomi, presente!
> mi sono vista Lucarelli, bravissimo


Pure io.
Che coraggio il povero Impastato! Che coraggio!
E che schifo scoperchiare il trogolo di certe "Istituzioni".


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> eccomi, presente!
> mi sono vista Lucarelli, bravissimo


Vero...
[video=youtube;E6sOK97bx2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6sOK97bx2M[/video]


----------



## Simy (4 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma un'animale più zoccola della zanzara lo conoscete ?
> 
> 
> Se fosse stato maschio non sarebbero state così odiate. Cioè, lo zanzaro sarebbe arrivato, ti avrebbe punto e poi basta.
> ...


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:c'hai ragione! le zanzare sono proprio zoccole!:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Pure io.
> Che coraggio il povero Impastato! Che coraggio!
> E che schifo scoperchiare il trogolo di certe "Istituzioni".


si un uomo coraggioso, non è facile andare controcorrente ed avere il coraggio delle proprie idee sino al sacrificio della propria vita
sono rimasta scioccata, quando si parlava dei metodi di tortura da parte delle forze dell'ordine


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> [video=youtube;E6sOK97bx2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6sOK97bx2M[/video]


ci vorrebbero più giornalisti come lui


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si un uomo coraggioso, non è facile andare controcorrente ed avere il coraggio delle proprie idee sino al sacrificio della propria vita
> sono rimasta scioccata, quando si parlava dei metodi di tortura da parte delle forze dell'ordine


Certi "agenti", hanno indossato la divisa solo perchè non sono stati capaci di fare i mafiosi veri.


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Certi "agenti", hanno indossato la divisa solo perchè non sono stati capaci di fare i mafiosi veri.


si ma quegli stessi agenti, poi si sono pentiti e hanno confessato
spero che l'attuale mentalità delle attuali forze dell'ordine sia ben diversa


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si ma quegli stessi agenti, poi si sono pentiti e hanno confessato
> spero che l'attuale mentalità delle attuali forze dell'ordine sia ben diversa


Due anni fa un mio amico è andato in ferie in Puglia in moto.
Gli hanno fregato la moto, e come d'uso da quelle parti, gli hanno chiesto il "riscatto". Indovina un po' chi ha spiegato al mio amico come fare a pagare "il giusto" e riavere la moto subito (spesso ti chiedono ancora soldi prima di ridarti il mezzo)? Beh, fu proprio uno in divisa.........

Ci vorrà tempo perchè le cose cambino davvero. Stanno già cambiando, ma ci vuole tempo.....


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Due anni fa un mio amico è andato in ferie in Puglia in moto.
> Gli hanno fregato la moto, e come d'uso da quelle parti, gli hanno chiesto il "riscatto". Indovina un po' chi ha spiegato al mio amico come fare a pagare "il giusto" e riavere la moto subito (spesso ti chiedono ancora soldi prima di ridarti il mezzo)? Beh, fu proprio uno in divisa.........
> 
> Ci vorrà tempo perchè le cose cambino davvero. Stanno già cambiando, ma ci vuole tempo.....


il tuo amico ha pagato?
ma è scandaloso!!!!


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Due anni fa un mio amico è andato in ferie in Puglia in moto.
> Gli hanno fregato la moto, e come d'uso da quelle parti, gli hanno chiesto il "riscatto". Indovina un po' chi ha spiegato al mio amico come fare a pagare "il giusto" e riavere la moto subito (spesso ti chiedono ancora soldi prima di ridarti il mezzo)? Beh, fu proprio uno in divisa.........
> 
> Ci vorrà tempo perchè le cose cambino davvero. Stanno già cambiando, ma ci vuole tempo.....


molto tempo.   in ogni caso,notizia strasentita


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> molto tempo.   in ogni caso,notizia strasentita


Per me non è una notizia di terza mano, ma solo di seconda. Il mio amico è stato proprio consigliato dall'agente di pagare, e da questo ha ricevuto dritte su come farlo senza stimolare ulteriormente le pretese dei "rapitori".

Io nel 2006, sempre in Puglia, ho parlato con dei carabinieri riguardo a dei cani malati e legati a delle catene cortissime.
Il carabiniere mi disse "voi siete dell'estremo Nord e li, per quanto per pochi chilometri, è ancora Italia. Qui no. Godetevi la vacanza senza farvi problemi non vostri...."


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Agosto 2012)

Nottambuli?


----------



## Tebe (5 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Nottambuli?


ultima siga e poi a dormire


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ultima siga e poi a dormire


Io mi sono attaccato ad una birretta. Voglia di andare a letto, zero tondo


----------



## Tebe (5 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io mi sono attaccato ad una birretta. Voglia di andare a letto, zero tondo




.........io ho intenzione bellicose, quindi....


note notte
bacini bacini

_ciao cicciolini porcellini!

p.s s_ Mi sono vista un porno vintage con Ilona, telefono rosso o linea rossa qualcosa del genere.
mamma mia...non ho mai riso tanto.
mai


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .........io ho intenzione bellicose, quindi....
> 
> 
> note notte
> ...


Fanculo. Spero che a Mattia non tiri.


----------



## Spider (5 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .........io ho intenzione bellicose, quindi....
> 
> 
> note notte
> ...


...tebina... guardati ELIO e le storie tese... con rocco Siffredi...
poi mi racconti...


----------



## Tebe (5 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Fanculo. Spero che a Mattia non tiri. [/QUOTE
> 
> _non può il mio cicciolino porcellino fare cilecchino!
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Fanculo. Spero che a Mattia non tiri. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Agosto 2012)

Notte raga...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Notte raga...


notte??? Ma per te non è ancora presto o hai cambiato abitudini???

Sogni belli....luna!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## lunaiena (5 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> notte??? Ma per te non è ancora presto o hai cambiato abitudini???
> 
> Sogni belli....luna!
> 
> Diavoletta_78




Ciao ....diavoletta...

Ho dovuto cambiare un attimino le mie abitudini...

Grazie ricambio ...
e cOmunque vada la vita è bella é tua ed è l'unica cosa che hai di tuo 
non sprecarla per un "niente"

Un abbraccio...


----------



## Flavia (5 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> notte??? Ma per te non è ancora presto o hai cambiato abitudini???
> 
> Sogni belli....luna!
> 
> Diavoletta_78


ciao Diavoletta
come stai?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...tebina... guardati ELIO e le storie tese... con rocco Siffredi...
> poi mi racconti...


Mitico....mitico...poi verso la fina della seconda parte compare lui...il mitico John Stagliano!


----------



## Tebe (5 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...tebina... guardati ELIO e le storie tese... con rocco Siffredi...
> poi mi racconti...



ok, nel pomeriggio lo cerco e guardo, poi vengo qui e cominciamo una disquisizione culturale, nel frattempo...


_ciao cicciolini porcellini!
_
E da ieri sera che faccio Tebe-Ilona e non ho nessuna intenzione di smettere, siete avvertiti


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, nel pomeriggio lo cerco e guardo, poi vengo qui e cominciamo una disquisizione culturale, nel frattempo...
> 
> 
> _ciao cicciolini porcellini!
> ...


Sei lassativa, sei avvertita


----------



## Tebe (5 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sei lassativa, sei avvertita


No! Sono fantastica _cicciolino porcellino!
_
Mattia mi ha appena detto di togliermi dalla testa la coroncina di fiori finti...ma perchè il mio cicciolino porcellino non mi capisce?
Ora vado a mettermi anche i guanti bianchi di pizzo.
Sei eccitato _cicciolino?ihihihih ih_ (risata cicciolineggiante da vera kreti)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No! Sono fantastica _cicciolino porcellino!
> _
> Mattia mi ha appena detto di togliermi dalla testa la coroncina di fiori finti...ma perchè il mio cicciolino porcellino non mi capisce?
> Ora vado a mettermi anche i guanti bianchi di pizzo.
> Sei eccitato _cicciolino?ihihihih ih_ (risata cicciolineggiante da vera kreti)



:gabinetto:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao ....diavoletta...
> 
> Ho dovuto cambiare un attimino le mie abitudini...
> 
> ...


Grazie, un abbraccio a te!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Diavoletta
> come stai?



Flavia, come mi hai lasciato!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2012)

Sta sera nessun nottambulo?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta sera nessun nottambulo?


Io sono qui, tesòr


----------



## Tebe (5 Agosto 2012)

anche io. to aspettando che inizi su history storia dell'universo

voi?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche io. to aspettando che inizi su history storia dell'universo
> 
> voi?


Non ho History, cazzo.
Ho appena accompagnato a casa una ventunenne ungherese che se ne torna a casa lunedi e piangeva disperata perchè già le manco. Ah, ma che je faccio io alle donne?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2012)

Io scorpacciata di olimpiadi e adesso un programma su sky di parti di donne che non sapevano di essere incinta...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io sono qui, tesòr


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta sera nessun nottambulo?


anch'io sono qua, maialona


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> anch'io sono qua, maialona


La smetti? Cerco di costruirmi la fama da brava ragazza e tu continui a chiamarmi maialona


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La smetti? Cerco di costruirmi la fama da brava ragazza e tu continui a chiamarmi maialona


va bene, maialina


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La smetti? *Cerco di costruirmi la fama da brava ragazza *e tu continui a chiamarmi maialona


Coi Lego?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Coi Lego?


Ringrazia che scrivo con il cell e le faccine cattive non so come farle


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ringrazia che scrivo con il cell e le faccine cattive non so come farle


:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io scorpacciata di olimpiadi e adesso un programma su sky di parti di donne che non sapevano di essere incinta...


sì vabbeh,ma credece


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì vabbeh,ma credece


É una patologia con un nome specifico che non ricordo. Zero sintomi, zero aumento di peso, qualche fastidio riconducibile a gastriti o coliti. Ciclo per 9 mesi. 
Una mia conoscente sposata alla ricerca di un figlio da almeno due anni. Regolarmente sposata. Anni fá si é sentita male e ha partorito. Ricordo la vergogna della madre che non si capacitava. Lo shoc e la felicitá di questa ragazza che aveva lavorato fino al giorno prima. L'imbarazzo di dover chismare in uff e dirlo. So che all'inizio l'ha seguita uno psicologo per il trauma di aver dovuto elaborare in pochi minuti quello che le altre elaborano in nove mesi.
Su sky ieri c'era una donna al 5 figlio. 4 gravidanze normali la 5 cosí.....


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> É una patologia con un nome specifico che non ricordo. Zero sintomi, zero aumento di peso, qualche fastidio riconducibile a gastriti o coliti. Ciclo per 9 mesi.
> Una mia conoscente sposata alla ricerca di un figlio da almeno due anni. Regolarmente sposata. Anni fá si é sentita male e ha partorito. Ricordo la vergogna della madre che non si capacitava. Lo shoc e la felicitá di questa ragazza che aveva lavorato fino al giorno prima. L'imbarazzo di dover chismare in uff e dirlo. So che all'inizio l'ha seguita uno psicologo per il trauma di aver dovuto elaborare in pochi minuti quello che le altre elaborano in nove mesi.
> Su sky ieri c'era una donna al 5 figlio. 4 gravidanze normali la 5 cosí.....


ciao nottambuli, in anticipo questa sera
su real time c'è una serie dedicata a questo tipo di gravidanza, ma nemmeno io mi ricordo il nome medico con cui viene definita


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> É una patologia con un nome specifico che non ricordo. Zero sintomi, zero aumento di peso, qualche fastidio riconducibile a gastriti o coliti. Ciclo per 9 mesi.
> Una mia conoscente sposata alla ricerca di un figlio da almeno due anni. Regolarmente sposata. Anni fá si é sentita male e ha partorito. Ricordo la vergogna della madre che non si capacitava. Lo shoc e la felicitá di questa ragazza che aveva lavorato fino al giorno prima. L'imbarazzo di dover chismare in uff e dirlo. So che all'inizio l'ha seguita uno psicologo per il trauma di aver dovuto elaborare in pochi minuti quello che le altre elaborano in nove mesi.
> Su sky ieri c'era una donna al 5 figlio. 4 gravidanze normali la 5 cosí.....


gravidanza e ciclo mestruale presenti contemporaneamente?


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> gravidanza e ciclo mestruale presenti contemporaneamente?


si chiama falso mestruo


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2012)

Parvemi lo stesso duro da credere.

ma la vita è variabile......


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Agosto 2012)

Io cominciai:" Poeta chè quel ch'io odo?
Parvemi di sentire un fischio asmatico"
ed egli a me "Non vedi? E' stato un chiodo

che ci s'è conficcato in un pneumatico!"
"Per la mi seria, con le gomme a terra
il nostro andar diventa problematico!"

(da"L'Inferno di Topolino", 1961)


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> gravidanza e ciclo mestruale presenti contemporaneamente?


Si ma questo é più comune. Puó succedere ma ci sono altri segnali. Nausea pancia che cresce ecc ecc.
In questo caso nulla


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma questo é più comune. Puó succedere ma ci sono altri segnali. Nausea pancia che cresce ecc ecc.
> In questo caso nulla


per questo lo trovo molto difficile da credere.

nessun segno,nessuna nausea,niente di niente....ed una vita che cresce dentro di te?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> per questo lo trovo molto difficile da credere.
> 
> nessun segno,nessuna nausea,niente di niente....ed una vita che cresce dentro di te?


Ho avuto due gravidanze e anch'io lo credevo impossibile. Non so wuanto le storie siano vere ma ti ripeto chr questa ragazza che conosco non aveva motivo per nascondere la gravidanza. Era il suo desiderio più grande....


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

co sta stronzata vi auguro buonanotte! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:

[video=youtube;juqyzgnbspY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juqyzgnbspY[/video]


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

Bello Simy!!!! La sento sempre su Deejay!

Ragazzi, non andate a letto, ho bisogno di un consiglio:
Vorrei andare via qualche giorno con mio figlio, soli io e lui. Rafting? Mare? Cosa mi consigliate senza spendere un'enormità e che possa interessare un ragazzo di 15 anni molto (troppo) sveglio?


----------



## geko (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Bello Simy!!!! La sento sempre su Deejay!
> 
> Ragazzi, non andate a letto, ho bisogno di un consiglio:
> Vorrei andare via qualche giorno con mio figlio, soli io e lui. Rafting? Mare? Cosa mi consigliate senza spendere un'enormità e che possa interessare un ragazzo di 15 anni molto (troppo) sveglio?


Che tipo è? Gli piace il mare, la montagna, pratica qualche sport particolare?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Bello Simy!!!! La sento sempre su Deejay!
> 
> Ragazzi, non andate a letto, ho bisogno di un consiglio:
> Vorrei andare via qualche giorno con mio figlio, soli io e lui. Rafting? Mare? Cosa mi consigliate senza spendere un'enormità e che possa interessare un ragazzo di 15 anni molto (troppo) sveglio?


Etá difficile. Tendenzialmente loro vogliono un posto dove stare con i coentanei. Il mio ha 14 anni e puntualmente ovunque andiamo ( villaggio tendenzialmente) scompare a due minuti dall'arrivo e lo rivedo un secondo prima della partenza. Lui che dice? Parte volentieri solo con te? Il mio non parte neanche se non é sicuro di essere in un posto dove trova compagnia. Sett scorsa sono andata in montagna con il piccolo lui ha preferito restare in città perché al parco gioca a calcio....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Che tipo è? Gli piace il mare, la montagna, pratica qualche sport particolare?


Ha in testa solo due cose:
 la sua moto e la sua.... patatina. 
Tutto il suo papà :mrgreen:
Solo che la patatina sua è tornata al paesello per le ferie (Romania), quindi gli rimane la moto, ma non è la stessa cosa.
Gli piace tanto il mare quanto la montagna, è atletico ma non fa sport. Boh


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Etá difficile. Tendenzialmente loro vogliono un posto dove stare con i coentanei. Il mio ha 14 anni e puntualmente ovunque andiamo ( villaggio tendenzialmente) scompare a due minuti dall'arrivo e lo rivedo un secondo prima della partenza. Lui che dice? Parte volentieri solo con te? Il mio non parte neanche se non é sicuro di essere in un posto dove trova compagnia. Sett scorsa sono andata in montagna con il piccolo lui ha preferito restare in città perché al parco gioca a calcio....


Lui è un capoclan, uno che la compagnia la crea, ma deve avere tempo per farlo. E' tosto, non si fa spaventare da nulla. Pensavo al rafting, ma non so se siamo nella stagione giusta, e mi pare che ci vogliano i 16 anni compiuti, come per parapendio/paracadutismo etc.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

In questo periodo siamo in piena lotta generazionale, quindi volevo trovare qualcosa che ci permettesse di stare insieme qualche giorno senza scannarci, anzi, magari creando un po' di complicità.


----------



## geko (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ha in testa solo due cose:
> *la sua moto e la sua.... patatina*.
> Tutto il suo papà :mrgreen:
> Solo che la patatina sua è tornata al paesello per le ferie (Romania), quindi gli rimane la moto, ma non è la stessa cosa.
> Gli piace tanto il mare quanto la montagna, è atletico ma non fa sport. Boh


15 enne perfettamente normale! 

Boh, io viaggiavo spesso da solo con mio padre e ho un bellissimo ricordo della nostra vacanza a Istanbul. Lì ci svegliavamo quando capitava e decidevamo in giornata cosa fare e dove andare. Il fatto di non essere 'vincolati' in nessun modo mi aveva dato l'impressione di fare una vacanza tra uomini adulti, senza schemi, programmi e rompimenti di palle.

Se no sono sempre stato un amante della natura e dello sport, quindi mare, immersioni o altri sport d'acqua... Lì però dipende dalle passioni e dai gusti. Oppure montagna, trekking, arrampicate e giri in mountain bike. Ma questo genere di vacanze più 'avventurose' preferivo farle con gli amici, altrimenti rischi che con te si annoi e basta...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> 15 enne perfettamente normale!
> 
> Boh, io viaggiavo spesso da solo con mio padre e ho un bellissimo ricordo della nostra vacanza a Istanbul. Lì ci svegliavamo quando capitava e decidevamo in giornata cosa fare e dove andare. Il fatto di non essere 'vincolati' in nessun modo mi aveva dato l'impressione di fare una vacanza tra uomini adulti, senza schemi, programmi e rompimenti di palle.
> 
> Se no sono sempre stato un amante della natura e dello sport, quindi mare, immersioni o altri sport d'acqua... Lì però dipende dalle passioni e dai gusti. Oppure montagna, trekking, arrampicate e giri in mountain bike. Ma questo genere di vacanze più 'avventurose' preferivo farle con gli amici, altrimenti rischi che con te si annoi e basta...


Non fosse per il costo del viaggio, ho degli amici in USA e mi sarebbe piaciuto fare un po' di "on the road" con lui per andare a trovarli tutti. Ho anche parenti in Venezuela ma oltre al viaggio, loro stessi mi hanno detto a malincuore che è il caso di stare alla larga: vivono vicino a Caracas, ed è guerra di sopravvivenza per le strade.
Vorrei andare in posti dove ho contatti, perchè i villaggi turistici vanno bene per le famiglie più che altro. A Lampedusa ho amici, ma ci siamo già stati. Malta? Mai stato, potrebbe essere interessante, ed ho amici di amici come riferimento.
Sono proprio in alto mare.


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non fosse per il costo del viaggio, ho degli amici in USA e mi sarebbe piaciuto fare un po' di "on the road" con lui per andare a trovarli tutti. Ho anche parenti in Venezuela ma oltre al viaggio, loro stessi mi hanno detto a malincuore che è il caso di stare alla larga: vivono vicino a Caracas, ed è guerra di sopravvivenza per le strade.
> Vorrei andare in posti dove ho contatti, perchè i villaggi turistici vanno bene per le famiglie più che altro. A Lampedusa ho amici, ma ci siamo già stati. Malta? Mai stato, potrebbe essere interessante, ed ho amici di amici come riferimento.
> Sono proprio in alto mare.


Non c'entra niente, ma ho letto ora la tua firma e mi piace molto.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non c'entra niente, ma ho letto ora la tua firma e mi piace molto.


Leggi Bradbury. E' uno scrittore meraviglioso. Purtroppo è morto due mesi fa. Era grande amico di Oriana Fallaci.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non fosse per il costo del viaggio, ho degli amici in USA e mi sarebbe piaciuto fare un po' di "on the road" con lui per andare a trovarli tutti. Ho anche parenti in Venezuela ma oltre al viaggio, loro stessi mi hanno detto a malincuore che è il caso di stare alla larga: vivono vicino a Caracas, ed è guerra di sopravvivenza per le strade.
> Vorrei andare in posti dove ho contatti, perchè i villaggi turistici vanno bene per le famiglie più che altro. A Lampedusa ho amici, ma ci siamo già stati. Malta? Mai stato, potrebbe essere interessante, ed ho amici di amici come riferimento.
> Sono proprio in alto mare.


Rafting se vuoi fare dell'attività insieme a lui e Malta se vuoi andare dove il mare è bello ed è pieno di ragazzi/e


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Rafting se vuoi fare dell'attività insieme a lui e Malta se vuoi andare dove il mare è bello ed è pieno di ragazzi/e


Si, difatti pensavo qualcosa del genere. Non so come la pensa lui, però, del fatto di andare a Malta a cuccare. Lui è innamoratissimo (poveraccio), non so se sarebbe dell'idea di prendersi una vacanza anche dalla sua ragazza......

(IO SI, CAZZO)


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho avuto due gravidanze e anch'io lo credevo impossibile. Non so wuanto le storie siano vere ma ti ripeto chr questa ragazza che conosco non aveva motivo per nascondere la gravidanza. Era il suo desiderio più grande....


ma li ho beccati solo io due scatenati che alle due di notte cominciavano a darmi dei calci al fegato da svegliarmi? E il singhiozzo? Vogliamo parlarne? La prima volta stavo andando in ospedale pensando a non so cosa... io non ho avuto due gravidanze, ho ospitato Alien un paio di volte!


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma li ho beccati solo io due scatenati che alle due di notte cominciavano a darmi dei calci al fegato da svegliarmi? E il singhiozzo? Vogliamo parlarne? La prima volta stavo andando in ospedale pensando a non so cosa... io non ho avuto due gravidanze, ho ospitato *Alien un paio di volte*!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma li ho beccati solo io due scatenati che alle due di notte cominciavano a darmi dei calci al fegato da svegliarmi? E il singhiozzo? Vogliamo parlarne? La prima volta stavo andando in ospedale pensando a non so cosa... io non ho avuto due gravidanze, ho ospitato Alien un paio di volte!



No anche i miei erano così, soprattutto il primo


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No anche i miei erano così, soprattutto il primo


Impossibile non accorgersene... a meno che non si abbia un utero poco dilatato... allora si muovono meno... ma io vedevo i bozzi sulla pancia quando sgranchivano le gambe.


----------



## Flavia (8 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Impossibile non accorgersene... a meno che non si abbia un utero poco dilatato... allora si muovono meno... ma io vedevo i bozzi sulla pancia quando sgranchivano le gambe.


tenerelli loro si sgranchiscono le gambine
eppure sono casi documentati in medicina, donne distratte?


----------



## Flavia (9 Agosto 2012)

nottambuli?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?


Di già?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Agosto 2012)

Direi "serambuli" a quest'ora


----------



## Flavia (9 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Di già?


mi annoio, qui non c'è nessuno
tutti in birreria mi sa


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi annoio, qui non c'è nessuno
> tutti in birreria mi sa


Io sono a casa da solo, e continuo a sentire sirene di ambulanze che risalgono la collina dove abito io.
Mi sa che sto diventando paranoico come la mia signora, ma continuo a temere che una di quelle prima o poi vada a raccattare mio figlio che anche stasera come tutte le sere è sempre in giro in moto.
Non voglio menar gramo, ma un po' d'apprensione quel suono la mette addosso comunque


----------



## Flavia (9 Agosto 2012)

allontana certi pensieri, capisco che la sirena dell'ambulanza mette ansia, ma farsi certi film non fa bene
alla tv c'è Angela-figlio, meno bravo del padre, ma un programma degno di nota, in un palinsesto costituito da repliche e tv spazzatuta


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> allontana certi pensieri, capisco che la sirena dell'ambulanza mette ansia, ma farsi certi film non fa bene
> alla tv c'è Angela-figlio, meno bravo del padre, ma un programma degno di nota, in un palinsesto costituito da repliche e tv spazzatuta


Thanks! Accendo!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Agosto 2012)

Uffa, è quasi finito


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

Ti capisco MM. Il mio per fortuna esce a piedi una sera a settimana e comunque rientro alle 22.30... Ma l'ansia c'é comunque


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

Film con la cortellesi che fa la export... Carino


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2012)

volevi dire la escort.....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti capisco MM. Il mio per fortuna esce a piedi una sera a settimana e comunque rientro alle 22.30... Ma l'ansia c'é comunque


Il mio dovrei sedarlo e legarlo per tenerlo in casa, e non è da escludere che riesca lo stesso ad uscire. E' un bravo ragazzo, ma ha comunque 15 anni, ed anche se qui siamo quasi in un paradiso se riferito a delinquenza e rischi del genere, resta che lui è in moto, non è per niente un santo e di altri coglioni ne sono piene le strade.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> volevi dire la escort.....


Miiiii se sono stordita....


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il mio dovrei sedarlo e legarlo per tenerlo in casa, e non è da escludere che riesca lo stesso ad uscire. E' un bravo ragazzo, ma ha comunque 15 anni, ed anche se qui siamo quasi in un paradiso se riferito a delinquenza e rischi del genere, resta che lui è in moto, non è per niente un santo e di altri coglioni ne sono piene le strade.


tu a 15 anni com'eri?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il mio dovrei sedarlo e legarlo per tenerlo in casa, e non è da escludere che riesca lo stesso ad uscire. E' un bravo ragazzo, ma ha comunque 15 anni, ed anche se qui siamo quasi in un paradiso se riferito a delinquenza e rischi del genere, resta che lui è in moto, non è per niente un santo e di altri coglioni ne sono piene le strade.


Sono un tantino più rigida di te. Se do retta a lui non sarebbe mai a casa. Ma a 14 anni direi che decido io quando puó uscire. Anch'io vivo in un paese ma tutto a suo tempo. E poi non deve sgarrare gli orari altrimenti il giorno dopo si scorda di uscire anche il pomeriggio...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu a 15 anni com'eri?


Coglione, come tutti, ma non avevo la moto, quindi non andavo molto lontano, e di coglioni per strada ce n'erano meno.


----------



## Irene (9 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono un tantino più rigida di te. Se do retta a lui non sarebbe mai a casa. Ma a 14 anni direi che decido io quando puó uscire. Anch'io vivo in un paese ma tutto a suo tempo. E poi non deve sgarrare gli orari altrimenti il giorno dopo si scorda di uscire anche il pomeriggio...



...sister....posso far leggere il tuo post alla mia tredicenne ??  
..in questi giorni è un delirio.....:incazzato:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono un tantino più rigida di te. Se do retta a lui non sarebbe mai a casa. Ma a 14 anni direi che decido io quando puó uscire. Anch'io vivo in un paese ma tutto a suo tempo. E poi non deve sgarrare gli orari altrimenti il giorno dopo si scorda di uscire anche il pomeriggio...


Lo sai com'è la storia.
Io sarei stato molto più rigido nella sua educazione, ma mi sono trovato contro mia moglie, ed oltretutto in un periodo in cui ero a pezzi, incapace di mantenere la mia posizione. Ho perso del tutto l'autorità nei confronti di mio figlio, ed ora posso solo sperare che funzionino quelle iniezioni di buonsenso che ho sempre tentato di propinargli, unitamente al fatto che comunque lui è di buona pasta. Resta che lui ha 15 anni e sarebbe quasi più preoccupante se coglione non lo fosse.


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Coglione, come tutti, ma non avevo la moto, quindi non andavo molto lontano, e di coglioni per strada ce n'erano meno.


e allora devi solo restare calmo e confidare che tuo figlio sia meno bischero di quel che temi


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> ...sister....posso far leggere il tuo post alla mia tredicenne ??
> ..in questi giorni è un delirio.....:incazzato:


É sempre una lotta... É proprio un'etá difficile speriamo passi in fretta..e a settembre inizia il liceo. Meglio che non ci pensi va....





Bentornata.... 
Perplesso non si tocca mi raccomando


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Lo sai com'è la storia.
> Io sarei stato molto più rigido nella sua educazione, ma mi sono trovato contro mia moglie, ed oltretutto in un periodo in cui ero a pezzi, incapace di mantenere la mia posizione. Ho perso del tutto l'autorità nei confronti di mio figlio, ed ora posso solo sperare che funzionino quelle iniezioni di buonsenso che ho sempre tentato di propinargli, unitamente al fatto che comunque lui è di buona pasta. Resta che lui ha 15 anni e sarebbe quasi più preoccupante se coglione non lo fosse.


Tra me e mio marito io sono la meno rigida  povero sta messo proprio male


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Agosto 2012)

Oggi mia moglie mi fa 
"sai, ho frugato nel marsupio di Andrea, e..... SAI COSA HO TROVATO!!!!!!!???????"

Le ho risposto:
 "E meno male!" (immaginavo di cosa stesse parlando)
"Ma ha 15 anni!!!!!"
"Certo, ma preferiresti essere chiamata nonna fra qualche mese?"


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Oggi mia moglie mi fa
> "sai, ho frugato nel marsupio di Andrea, e..... SAI COSA HO TROVATO!!!!!!!???????"
> 
> Le ho risposto:
> ...


Su questo sono d'accordo. Agfrontato più volte l'argomento, per ora sembra che non servono ma da un momento all'altro potrebbero tornare utili


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> É sempre una lotta... É proprio un'etá difficile speriamo passi in fretta..e a settembre inizia il liceo. Meglio che non ci pensi va....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo sai che ho occhi solo x te


----------



## Irene (9 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> É sempre una lotta... É proprio un'etá difficile speriamo passi in fretta..e a settembre inizia il liceo. Meglio che non ci pensi va....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi fa ridere per come si arrampica sugli specchi quando sa che non ce la può fare...
e al contrario di te invece non vedo l'ora che riaprano le scuole..

grazie cara...
...perplesso ?? uhm.... ora che me lo dici.........glielo chiedo io se non lo posso toccare... :rotfl:


----------



## Irene (9 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo sai che ho occhi solo x te




..................come non detto...:rotfl:

però tu trattamela bene... ci siamo capiti ??


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> mi fa ridere per come si arrampica sugli specchi quando sa che non ce la può fare...
> e al contrario di te invece non vedo l'ora che riaprano le scuole..
> 
> grazie cara...
> ...perplesso ?? uhm.... ora che me lo dici.........glielo chiedo io se non lo posso toccare... :rotfl:


Certo wuando inizia la scuola finiscono le uscite e da quel punto di vista andrá meglio... Speriamo gli resti lavohlia di studiare....


E te pareva che te ne stavi buoni a


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> ..................come non detto...:rotfl:
> 
> però tu trattamela bene... ci siamo capiti ??


Ma non potete terrorizzarlo così!!!Sono circondata da guardie del corpo


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> ..................come non detto...:rotfl:
> 
> però tu trattamela bene... ci siamo capiti ??


c'è un fiore per lei accanto al suo comodino ogni mattina,chè si possa svegliare con un sorriso.

Non temere,te la tratterò benissimo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> mi fa ridere per come si arrampica sugli specchi quando sa che non ce la può fare...
> e al contrario di te invece non vedo l'ora che riaprano le scuole..
> 
> grazie cara...
> ...perplesso ?? uhm.... ora che me lo dici.........glielo chiedo io se non lo posso toccare... :rotfl:



Ciao bimba, bentornata! :smile:

Ma lasciali stare i piccioncini, dai, che fanno così tenerezza 


(a Perple', occhio che se sgarri ti sdrumo )


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ciao bimba, bentornata! :smile:
> 
> Ma lasciali stare i piccioncini, dai, che fanno così tenerezza
> 
> ...


dottò.  già sai.   vai tranquillo


----------



## Irene (9 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ciao bimba, bentornata! :smile:
> 
> Ma lasciali stare i piccioncini, dai, che fanno così tenerezza
> 
> ...



grazie facciaccia....

eehh..di Farfalla ce n'è una sola...mica possiamo lasciare che ce la stràccichino così..tanto per fare...

(a Perple', occhio che se sgarri ti sdrumo  ) ...e poi sarei io la terrorista !!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti capisco MM. Il mio per fortuna esce a piedi una sera a settimana e comunque rientro alle 22.30... Ma l'ansia c'é comunque


non ci pensare Farfalla, i ragazzi di oggi sono molto svegli


P.S: invidio questa vostra preoccupazione


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ci pensare Farfalla, i ragazzi di oggi sono molto svegli
> 
> 
> P.S: invidio questa vostra preoccupazione


Grazie.....
Lo so ci lamentiamo ma essere genitori é una delle cose più belle che ci potessero capitare.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...*

Cari ragazzi mentre voi fate i genitori preoccupati...
Io sto ridendo come un matto...

Mia figlia dodicenne e sue due amiche...hanno lavorato un pomeriggio per montarsi una tenda in un prato davanti ad una casa...per fare l'avventura di dormire fuori...

E adesso dio la manda....
uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuuuuuuuu....

Come pioveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
Già me le immagino scappare in casa pì che in pressia ( intraducibile più in fretta della fretta)...

Sentiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ci pensare Farfalla, i ragazzi di oggi sono molto svegli
> 
> 
> P.S: invidio questa vostra preoccupazione


Vero molto svegli, ma molto fragili...
Si demoliscono con un niente...


----------



## Irene (10 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie.....
> Lo so ci lamentiamo ma essere genitori é una delle cose più belle che ci potessero capitare.


...vero....nonostante l'ansia che divora....:smile:


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie.....
> Lo so ci lamentiamo ma essere genitori é una delle cose più belle che ci potessero capitare.


a mio parere non vi state lamentando
state solo esprimendo un più che naturale sentimento di protezione nei confronti dei vostri pargoli:smile:


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero molto svegli, ma molto fragili...
> Si demoliscono con un niente...


non metto in dubbio che sotto sotto a quell'aria sicura e un poco spavalda, si celino insicurezze e fragilità
ma sono certa che voi tutti siete sempre nei paraggi per aiutare ad ammortizzare eventuali colpi, o raccogliere qualche coccio


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non metto in dubbio che sotto sotto a quell'aria sicura e un poco spavalda, si celino insicurezze e fragilità
> ma sono certa che voi tutti siete sempre nei paraggi per aiutare ad ammortizzare eventuali colpi, o raccogliere qualche coccio


Grazie flavia, fanno bene le tue parole. Si ha sempre paura di sbagliare, si decide un po d'istinto.
A volte ho scatti di rabbia che mi ricordano mia madre e penso a quanto non capivo il suo atteggiamento.
Ora invece mi rendo conto di cosa provava


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie flavia, fanno bene le tue parole. Si ha sempre paura di sbagliare, si decide un po d'istinto.
> A volte ho scatti di rabbia che mi ricordano mia madre e penso a quanto non capivo il suo atteggiamento.
> Ora invece mi rendo conto di cosa provava


i genitori sono tutto questo e molto altro
anche se fai le cavolate più folli, trovano sempre la forza per perdonarti,
dirti una parola di conforto quando stai male


----------



## Tubarao (10 Agosto 2012)

Al lavoro. Ancora. Se continua così io al 24 Agosto, giorno delle mie ferie, non ci arrivo.


----------



## Irene (10 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Al lavoro. Ancora. Se continua così io al 24 Agosto, giorno delle mie ferie, non ci arrivo.



..mannaggia Tuba...mi spiace...ti stanno davvero spremendo....
anch'io niente vacanze....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Al lavoro. Ancora. Se continua così io al 24 Agosto, giorno delle mie ferie, non ci arrivo.


Fratello!!! Tieni duro!!!!!!!


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Al lavoro. Ancora. Se continua così io al 24 Agosto, giorno delle mie ferie, non ci arrivo.


forza, che il 24 arriva in fretta:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Fratello!!! Tieni duro!!!!!!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Ot...AHAHAHAHAHA...
Allora mi mandano sta roba qua...dalla madonna della moretta..in ALba provincia di Cuneo...l'elenco dei registri dell'organo...e sono lì che leggo al telefono con un collega...e leggo...
Quintina 2.2/3

C'è un organo con la quintinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...Ot...AHAHAHAHAHA...
> Allora mi mandano sta roba qua...dalla madonna della moretta..in ALba provincia di Cuneo...l'elenco dei registri dell'organo...e sono lì che leggo al telefono con un collega...e leggo...
> Quintina 2.2/3
> 
> C'è un organo con la quintinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


hahahahaha davvero?


ma che cazzo è la quintina???


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> hahahahaha davvero?
> 
> 
> ma che cazzo è la quintina???


Allora è un armonico no?
E si contano con i numeri romani...fondamentale, ottava, duodecima, decimaquinta, decimanona, vigesimaseconda, vigesimasesta, ecc..ecc...
Allora a sto giro hanno usato i vezzeggiativi...al posto di
Principale8
Ottava 4
Duodecima 2.2/3

Alla seconda tastiera partono con Principalino 8 Ottava Eolina 4 Quintina 2.2/3 Pienino3 file, Ottavino...ecc..ecc..Decimino 1.3/5.

Sai come traduresti queste parole?
Stopped Diapasons
Cornopean
Erzhaler
Unclosed Choir
Swell
Ancillary
Diaphone Profunda


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora è un armonico no?
> E si contano con i numeri romani...fondamentale, ottava, duodecima, decimaquinta, decimanona, vigesimaseconda, vigesimasesta, ecc..ecc...
> Allora a sto giro hanno usato i vezzeggiativi...al posto di
> Principale8
> ...



no, non so un cazzo
però Diaphone Profunda suona bene, mi piace
anche Cornopean è bello

ma non ho capito, io sarei un pezzo di un organo? o cosa? cos'è un armonico?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> no, non so un cazzo
> però Diaphone Profunda suona bene, mi piace
> anche Cornopean è bello
> 
> ma non ho capito, io sarei un pezzo di un organo? o cosa? cos'è un armonico?


Saresti un registro di mutazione semplice dell'organo.
Un armonico è un suono parziale...
Per esempio quando tu senti una campana se ascolti con attenzione sentirai che il suo timbro è una miscellanea tra una frequenza grave ( fondamentale) e frequenze più acute...(armonici)...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armonici_naturali

Ora nell'organo gli armonici naturali sono scarsi e allora si creano con file di canne accordate secondo un armonico...la quintina in questo caso sarebbe l'armonico numero 3.

Ovvio se uno è un cialtrone è suona il registro di quintina da solo resta disorientato...perchè premi il tasto DO e l'organo suona SOL.

Ma esiste anche il decimino che fa il MI sopra...

E il registro più particolare dell'organo francese è il Cornetto a 5 file Che suona DO DO SOl DO Mi ( e nel cornetto la quintina è la terza fila di canne) da non confondere con la COrnetta 1.3/5 che è una terza acuta dell'organaria italiana...

ma la cornetta è accordata come il decimino...

Una Quintina accoppiata ad un decimino dà origine a lei La Sesquialtera! Il registro più amato da Bach.

E se suoni la sesquialtera da sola è un gran casin...perchè suoni DO e l'organo fa sol e mi assieme...


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

buongiorno nottambuli


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno nottambuli


Buongiorno!
Ieri poi mi sono arrivati a casa in contemporanea moglie e figlio, ho dovuto mollarvi.
Anche stamattina giornata stupenda. Ma che estate sta facendo?! Erano decenni che non vedevo un'estate con giornate ed un caldo del genere! 
Bei tempi dei bagni nel lago a mezzanotte......
.........Ma che ci fregava del bagno? Era solo una scusa per spogliarsi.........:diavoletto:


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> Ieri poi mi sono arrivati a casa in contemporanea moglie e figlio, ho dovuto mollarvi.
> Anche stamattina giornata stupenda. Ma che estate sta facendo?! Erano decenni che non vedevo un'estate con giornate ed un caldo del genere!
> Bei tempi dei bagni nel lago a mezzanotte......
> .........Ma che ci fregava del bagno? Era solo una scusa per spogliarsi.........:diavoletto:


buongiorno MM
sei in fase nostalgia?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno MM
> sei in fase nostalgia?


Sinceramente? No.

Mi sto godendo un'altra fase della vita, in questo momento.
Sono però contento che mio figlio quella se la stia passando molto meglio ancora di come me la sono passata io.
Ne sta facendo da vendere! 

(stronzo animale disgraziato infame malefico bocia del cazzo.....)

:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sinceramente? No.
> 
> Mi sto godendo un'altra fase della vita, in questo momento.
> Sono però contento che mio figlio quella se la stia passando molto meglio ancora di come me la sono passata io.
> ...


:smile:
bene!
dicono che non è importante la destinazione, ma essere felici durante il cammino
l'adolescenza è una brutta fase, ma la cosa positiva è che prima o poi passa:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :smile:
> bene!
> dicono che non è importante la destinazione, ma essere felici durante il cammino
> l'adolescenza è una brutta fase, ma la cosa positiva è che prima o poi passa:carneval:


Chi sopravvive all'adolescenza può dirsi temprato per tutto quello che seguirà.
Io della mia generazione mi considero un sopravvissuto. (m'è andata al pelo...)


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> ..mannaggia Tuba...mi spiace...ti stanno davvero spremendo....
> anch'io niente vacanze....



amoreeeeeeeeeee sei tornata!!!!!!!!!!!!! che bello leggerti!


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno a tutti!
oggi è l'ultimo giorno di lavoro e poi FERIEEEEEEEE  :strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> oggi è l'ultimo giorno di lavoro e poi FERIEEEEEEEE  :strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:


buongiorno
evviva da domani riposo e relax!


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno
> evviva da domani riposo e relax!


Ciao Flavia,
per fortuna! guarda ne ho proprio bisogno!
domattina ho appuntamento dall'estetista/parrucchiera e da lunedì mareeeeeee 
sono distrutta! 
mi voglio buttare sulla spiaggia e non fare nulla!


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao Flavia,
> per fortuna! guarda ne ho proprio bisogno!
> domattina ho appuntamento dall'estetista/parrucchiera e da lunedì mareeeeeee
> sono distrutta!
> mi voglio buttare sulla spiaggia e non fare nulla!


:up:
bel programmino!!!!
e un bel libro da leggere sotto l'ombrellone:smile:


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> bel programmino!!!!
> e un *bel libro da *leggere sotto l'ombrellone:smile:


ho appena fatto l'ordine online.....  

io però con un libro non ci faccio nulla...lo finisco in due giorni!


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ho appena fatto l'ordine online.....
> 
> io però con un libro non ci faccio nulla...lo finisco in due giorni!


sono curiosa!!!!:carneval:
cosa hai ordinato?
da quale sito?
giusto per farmi gli affari tuoi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> sono curiosa!!!!:carneval:
> cosa hai ordinato?
> da quale sito?
> giusto per farmi gli affari tuoi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


compro su *ibs* sono anni che acquisto online con loro! 

ora ti metto l'elenco dei libro che ho preso


diario di una ninfomane
Donne
Madre del riso
L'ospite
Il profanatore di biblioteche proibite
Schegge
Segreto incoffessabile


----------



## contepinceton (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> oggi è l'ultimo giorno di lavoro e poi FERIEEEEEEEE  :strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:


Si anche per mia moglie...aiutoooooooooooo
La babbana è finitaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....:triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste:

Caro sai adesso chiamiamo il pittore, adesso mi aiuti a pulire tutti i libri...adesso...facciamo questo quello e quell'altro...
:diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi:

Cara ma che ne dici di andartene te e la figlia un po' invacanza? Dai hai lavorato tutto l'anno...resto volentieri a casa da soloooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si anche per mia moglie...aiutoooooooooooo
> La babbana è finitaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....:triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste:
> 
> Caro sai adesso chiamiamo il pittore, adesso mi aiuti a pulire tutti i libri...adesso...facciamo questo quello e quell'altro...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> compro su *ibs* sono anni che acquisto online con loro!
> 
> ora ti metto l'elenco dei libro che ho preso
> 
> ...


non ne ho letto nessuno
ha attirato la mia attenzione il quinto libro del tuo elenco, non so perchè l'ho associato subito al " nome della rosa"


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ne ho letto nessuno
> ha attirato la mia attenzione il quinto libro del tuo elenco, non so perchè l'ho associato subito al " nome della rosa"


ti posto la recensione:

"Qual è il vero nome di Roma e perché è stato sempre tenuto nascosto? Da chi fu fondata? E cosa si nasconde sotto il Palatino? Al passato di Roma è legato uno sconvolgente mistero, e molti hanno perso la vita per scoprirlo. Eppure c'è qualcuno che custodisce il segreto ancora oggi. Un uomo che si fa chiamare il colonnello, ed è al servizio di una misteriosa fondazione, incarica il professor Lazzari, uno tra i massimi esperti delle origini di Roma, di rintracciare l'autentico nome della città e di ritrovare il Lituo, il bastone sacro con cui Romolo la fondò. A partire da un oscuro indizio, Lazzari si metterà in viaggio per tutta l'Italia sulle tracce di un antichissimo mistero. Accompagnato da Artemisia, un'agente della fondazione, entrerà a contatto con antichi reperti, tombe sotterranee, necropoli, frammenti di libri perduti e arcani enigmi. Ma i due non sono i soli a voler svelare il segreto di Roma. E la setta di iniziati che custodisce il segreto sulla fondazione dell'Urbe non ha dimenticato le terribili punizioni riservate ai profanatori. "


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti posto la recensione:
> 
> "Qual è il vero nome di Roma e perché è stato sempre tenuto nascosto? Da chi fu fondata? E cosa si nasconde sotto il Palatino? Al passato di Roma è legato uno sconvolgente mistero, e molti hanno perso la vita per scoprirlo. Eppure c'è qualcuno che custodisce il segreto ancora oggi. Un uomo che si fa chiamare il colonnello, ed è al servizio di una misteriosa fondazione, incarica il professor Lazzari, uno tra i massimi esperti delle origini di Roma, di rintracciare l'autentico nome della città e di ritrovare il Lituo, il bastone sacro con cui Romolo la fondò. A partire da un oscuro indizio, Lazzari si metterà in viaggio per tutta l'Italia sulle tracce di un antichissimo mistero. Accompagnato da Artemisia, un'agente della fondazione, entrerà a contatto con antichi reperti, tombe sotterranee, necropoli, frammenti di libri perduti e arcani enigmi. Ma i due non sono i soli a voler svelare il segreto di Roma. E la setta di iniziati che custodisce il segreto sulla fondazione dell'Urbe non ha dimenticato le terribili punizioni riservate ai profanatori. "


interessante, mi sa che ci faccio un pensierino:smile:
ora sto leggendo un libro di fanta-politica


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> interessante, mi sa che ci faccio un pensierino:smile:
> ora sto leggendo un libro di fanta-politica



che libro?
devo dire che co sta "politica" mi hanno stufato!

io ho appena finito la trilogia delle 50 sfumature...e sto finendo un trhiller (il respiro del drago)


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che libro?
> devo dire che co sta "politica" mi hanno stufato!
> 
> io ho appena finito la trilogia delle 50 sfumature...e sto finendo un trhiller (il respiro del drago)


premetto che ho scelto questo libro senza conoscerlo, ma solo perchè affascinata dalla copertina
Cesare de Marchi
L'uomo con il sole in tasca


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> premetto che ho scelto questo libro senza conoscerlo, ma solo perchè affascinata dalla copertina
> Cesare de Marchi
> L'uomo con il sole in tasca



mmmhhh :thinking:
non saprei.....sono andata a leggere la recensione...credo che non lo avrei comprato,
la copertina è bella concordo


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mmmhhh :thinking:
> non saprei.....sono andata a leggere la recensione...credo che non lo avrei comprato,
> la copertina è bella concordo


si infatti, ma almeno potevo leggere la trama
ora l'ho iniziato e lo devo finire, perchè non riesco a lasciare un libro a metà


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si infatti, ma almeno potevo leggere la trama
> ora l'ho iniziato e lo devo finire, perchè non riesco a lasciare un libro a metà



nemmeno io! 
l'unico libro che proprio non ce l'ho fatta a finire è stata 

"L.A. Confidential" ...troppi personaggi, troppe parole, troppo facile confondersi e perdere il filo .... insomma a me non è piaciuto


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io!
> l'unico libro che proprio non ce l'ho fatta a finire è stata
> 
> "L.A. Confidential" ...troppi personaggi, troppe parole, troppo facile confondersi e perdere il filo .... insomma a me non è piaciuto


l'unico libro che non sono riuscita a finire in vita mia è " Il male oscuro" di Berto
pagine e pagine del protagonista in para totale per il suo rene:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'unico libro che non sono riuscita a finire in vita mia è " Il male oscuro" di Berto
> pagine e pagine del protagonista in para totale per il suo rene:unhappy:


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Irene (10 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> amoreeeeeeeeeee sei tornata!!!!!!!!!!!!! che bello leggerti!


ciao dolcissima ragazza...grazie !! :smile:


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

nottambuli? :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli? :smile:


No che, io mò vado a letto. Ho tanto di quel sonno da recuperare che dormirò fino a lunedì. Spero.


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No che, io mò vado a letto. Ho tanto di quel sonno da recuperare che dormirò fino a lunedì. Spero.


allora ti auguro una buona notte, e sogni belli:smile:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No che, io mò vado a letto. Ho tanto di quel sonno da recuperare che dormirò fino a lunedì. Spero.


Io mii sono addormentato come un sacco di cacca sul divano. Mi ha svegliato il gorgoglìo della moka che quella santa donna di mia moglie ha avuto la genialità di mettere su. Gustato il caffè mi appresto a riaddormentarmi. Sempre sul divano, intendiamoci. Non mi va di andare a letto troppo presto


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No che, io mò vado a letto. Ho tanto di quel sonno da recuperare che dormirò fino a lunedì. Spero.



IDEM! Peccato che per me dormire è utopia!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora ti auguro una buona notte, e sogni belli:smile:


'aciè!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io mii sono addormentato come un sacco di cacca sul divano. Mi ha svegliato il gorgoglìo della moka che quella santa donna di mia moglie ha avuto la genialità di mettere su. Gustato il caffè mi appresto a riaddormentarmi. Sempre sul divano, intendiamoci. Non mi va di andare a letto troppo presto


Mi sembrano passati mille anni dall'ultima volta che mi sono assopito su un divano. Buon caffè.


----------



## Flavia (10 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> IDEM! Peccato che per me dormire è utopia!


ciao Diavoletta
come stai?:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> IDEM! Peccato che per me dormire è utopia!


Ci vuole tanto impegno.


----------



## geko (11 Agosto 2012)

Questo thread ha mutato destinazione d'uso... Doveva essere un rifugio per zombie insonni e disperati. 



Firmato: Zombie disperato vacanziere di 'sta minchia.


Pagherei per tornare a lavorare. :unhappy:


----------



## geko (11 Agosto 2012)

Oh Geko, anche tu ancora sveglio? Che vitaccia eh?


----------



## geko (11 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Oh Geko, anche tu ancora sveglio? *Che vitaccia eh?*



Cia' Bro'. Guarda... Cambiamo argomento. 
Dormire è un'impresa, mangiare a quest'ora non mi pare il caso, di trombare non se ne parla proprio, la risposta sarebbe: 'Ma che ore sono? Ma sei malato? Sono le 4:00. Pensa a dormire, su!'. Sì... Pensa a dormire. Come no? 'na parola... 

Vabbeh, almeno scambio due parole con te.


----------



## geko (11 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Cia' Bro'. Guarda... Cambiamo argomento.
> Dormire è un'impresa, mangiare a quest'ora non mi pare il caso, di trombare non se ne parla proprio, *la risposta sarebbe: 'Ma che ore sono? Ma sei malato? Sono le 4:00. Pensa a dormire, su!'*. Sì... Pensa a dormire. Come no? 'na parola...
> 
> Vabbeh, almeno scambio due parole con te.


:rotfl:

Se ci provo io, stessa scenetta! Oh, non è che _per caso_ stiamo dividendo il talamo con la stessa persona??


----------



## geko (11 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Se ci provo io, stessa scenetta! Oh, non è che _per caso_ stiamo dividendo il talamo con la stessa persona??


Bah, tutto è possibile eh. Del resto siamo su tradimento.net... Ormai non mi stupisco più di nulla!


----------



## geko (11 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Bah, tutto è possibile eh. Del resto siamo su tradimento.net... *Ormai non mi stupisco più di nulla!*


Insomma eh... Ammetto che la schizofrenia mi mancava... :unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Cia' Bro'. Guarda... Cambiamo argomento.
> Dormire è un'impresa, mangiare a quest'ora non mi pare il caso, di trombare non se ne parla proprio, la risposta sarebbe: 'Ma che ore sono? Ma sei malato? Sono le 4:00. Pensa a dormire, su!'. Sì... Pensa a dormire. Come no? 'na parola...
> 
> Vabbeh, almeno scambio due parole con te.


buongiorno Geko,
riposato bene?
il mangiare di notte è solo una questione di abitudine, e ti assicuro che ci si abitua in fretta:mrgreen:
tutto ciò che hai scritto lo capisco fin troppo bene :unhappy:
caffè?


----------



## geko (11 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno Geko,
> riposato bene?
> il mangiare di notte è solo una questione di abitudine, e ti assicuro che ci si abitua in fretta:mrgreen:
> tutto ciò che hai scritto lo capisco fin troppo bene :unhappy:
> *caffè?*


Grazie cara! Ahhh, quant'ho dormito!


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Grazie cara! Ahhh, quant'ho dormito!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Agosto 2012)

Boh, io non le capisco ste cose: io non soffro di schizofrenia.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Agosto 2012)

E  nemmeno io


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Agosto 2012)

Caffè ragazzi?

Sia ben chiaro che io vado a dormire perchè non trovo più nessuno online, quindi non fate tante storie. Io sono andato a letto alle 2, e non c'era anima viva in giro. Di stare a difendere il bidone di benzina non ne avevo voglia, quindi tanti saluti.
Al contrario di voi, io non ho problemi a dormire, solo che...... non vorrei farlo.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questo thread ha mutato destinazione d'uso... Doveva essere un rifugio per zombie insonni e disperati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





geko ha detto:


> Oh Geko, anche tu ancora sveglio? Che vitaccia eh?





geko ha detto:


> Cia' Bro'. Guarda... Cambiamo argomento.
> Dormire è un'impresa, mangiare a quest'ora non mi pare il caso, di trombare non se ne parla proprio, la risposta sarebbe: 'Ma che ore sono? Ma sei malato? Sono le 4:00. Pensa a dormire, su!'. Sì... Pensa a dormire. Come no? 'na parola...
> 
> Vabbeh, almeno scambio due parole con te.





geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Se ci provo io, stessa scenetta! Oh, non è che _per caso_ stiamo dividendo il talamo con la stessa persona??





geko ha detto:


> Bah, tutto è possibile eh. Del resto siamo su tradimento.net... Ormai non mi stupisco più di nulla!





geko ha detto:


> Insomma eh... Ammetto che la schizofrenia mi mancava... :unhappy:


è andato....secco secco:unhappy:


----------



## geko (11 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Caffè ragazzi?
> 
> Sia ben chiaro che io vado a dormire perchè non trovo più nessuno online, quindi non fate tante storie. Io sono andato a letto alle 2, e non c'era anima viva in giro. Di stare a difendere il bidone di benzina non ne avevo voglia, quindi tanti saluti.
> Al contrario di voi, io non ho problemi a dormire, *solo che...... non vorrei farlo.*



Allora stanotte il motivo era lo stesso, diciamo che ho fatto un'eccezione. Non che solitamente mi riesca facile...

Comunque non sottovalutare il potere attrattivo delle occhiaie. Mantenersi morto di sonno ha il suo porco perché! :rotfl:




Minerva ha detto:


> è andato....secco secco:unhappy:



Sono partito per la tangente ma sono già tornato, ho fatto presto dai, di notte non c'è traffico!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Allora stanotte il motivo era lo stesso, diciamo che ho fatto un'eccezione. Non che solitamente mi riesca facile...
> 
> Comunque non sottovalutare il potere attrattivo delle occhiaie. *Mantenersi morto di sonno ha il suo porco perché!* :rotfl:


:rotfl::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci vuole tanto impegno.



Ce lo metto, ieri avevo tanto sonno, mi sono svegliata che avevo ancora sonno....sono andata a dormire a mezzanotte e stamattina alle 5:50 stavo così
Che devo fare???
Pensa che un paio di mattine fa mi sono resa  conto che non avevo caricato la sveglia alle sette e non ho corso rischi perchè stavo sveglia come al solito alle 5

Recupero in giornata o a lavoro!


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Allora stanotte il motivo era lo stesso, diciamo che ho fatto un'eccezione. Non che solitamente mi riesca facile...
> 
> Comunque non sottovalutare il potere attrattivo delle occhiaie. Mantenersi morto di sonno ha il suo porco perché! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


beato te...per me un viaggio di sola andata:singleeye:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Diavoletta
> come stai?:smile:


Ciao Flavia, oggi ho sonno, un pò di meglio dei giorni scorsi, speriamo bene! A te come va?


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ciao Flavia, oggi ho sonno, un pò di meglio dei giorni scorsi, speriamo bene! A te come va?


si cerca di andare avanti, anche se a momenti alterni i pensieri vanno per conto loro e io non riesco a stargli dietro:unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Allora stanotte il motivo era lo stesso, diciamo che ho fatto un'eccezione. Non che solitamente mi riesca facile...
> *
> Comunque non sottovalutare il potere attrattivo delle occhiaie*. Mantenersi morto di sonno ha il suo porco perché! :rotfl:


Geko, soffro della maledizione del panda, ho certo occhiaie, ed in effetti devo dire che hai ragione:carneval:


----------



## Simy (11 Agosto 2012)

:scared:


aò ma che v'è preso.....



:scared:


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> 
> aò ma che v'è preso.....
> ...


il caldo Simy, aggiungi l'insonnia ed è un mix micidiale:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> il caldo Simy, aggiungi l'insonnia ed è un mix micidiale:mrgreen:


no no mi stanno mettendo paura...

esci dai quei corpi apa:


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no mi stanno mettendo paura...
> 
> esci dai quei corpi apa:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si cerca di andare avanti, anche se a momenti alterni i pensieri vanno per conto loro e io non riesco a stargli dietro:unhappy:



Lo so, ti capisco benissimo, altrove ho scritto che per evitare di pensare mi rifugio nel mio lavoro che mi porta sempre tante soddisfazione e qui pensano che non sei ancora serena, c'è chi mi ha consigliato di dimagrire così ritrovo autostima, chi che non devo demonizzare....
Cara mia, non sai quanto ti capisca cosa significa lasciare andare i pensieri!

Un abbraccio!

Non vai in vacanza?


----------



## Flavia (11 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Lo so, ti capisco benissimo, altrove ho scritto che per evitare di pensare mi rifugio nel mio lavoro che mi porta sempre tante soddisfazione e qui pensano che non sei ancora serena, c'è chi mi ha consigliato di dimagrire così ritrovo autostima, chi che non devo demonizzare....
> Cara mia, non sai quanto ti capisca cosa significa lasciare andare i pensieri!
> 
> Un abbraccio!
> ...


ciao
capisco tutto ciò che provi
non so cosa dirti, se non che reprimere le emozioni e i sentimenti, non fa bene, tanto primo o poi riemergono in modo prepotente
cerco di affrontare, e di ridimensionare il tutto ma non è facile
niente vacanze questo anno, ma va bene così


----------



## Flavia (12 Agosto 2012)

nottambuli
tutti in vacanza:mexican:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli
> tutti in vacanza:mexican:


Ma quando mai? Geko & Geko starà litigando con sè stesso, ma vedrai che arriverà-nno. Ci siamo giocati Tebe, ma possiamo resistere. Altri confido che bussino presto a questa porta.


----------



## geko (12 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma quando mai? *Geko & Geko starà litigando con sè stesso*, ma vedrai che arriverà-nno. Ci siamo giocati Tebe, ma possiamo resistere. Altri confido che bussino presto a questa porta.


Avoja, nel frattempo abbiamo anche fatto all'ammmore e ci siamo riappacificati! :up: :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (12 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Avoja, nel frattempo abbiamo anche fatto all'ammmore e ci siamo riappacificati! :up: :mrgreen:


Già, stai a ttrombà in bricolage e gli altri stanno qua a girare i pollici. Flavia mi sa che ha ceduto. Oppure sta in fase DIY pure lei! :rotfl:


----------



## geko (12 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Già, stai a ttrombà in bricolage e gli altri stanno qua a girare i pollici. Flavia mi sa che ha ceduto. Oppure sta in fase DIY pure lei! :rotfl:


:rotfl:

Si capisce che pure lei aveva da riappacificarsi con se stessa! Conosci altri mezzi efficaci per fare pace? Io, sinceramente, no. Ho provato col dialogo ma mica funziona eh... È solo un'illusione. Parlare crea confusione, poi più dici più ti esponi e rischi di peggiorare le cose, fornication makes you happy.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (12 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> capisco tutto ciò che provi
> non so cosa dirti, se non che reprimere le emozioni e i sentimenti, non fa bene, tanto primo o poi riemergono in modo prepotente
> cerco di affrontare, e di ridimensionare il tutto ma non è facile
> niente vacanze questo anno, ma va bene così


Flavia, meno male che ci sei tu che mi capisci...
Lo so ed è quello che mi è capitato di recente, mi è tornata quella rabbia che forse avevo represso e mi sono sfogata e ora mi sento non dico sollevata ma decisamente meglio.
No per niente facile!!!


Per tornare ai nottambuli, sono appena rientrata e non c'è nessuno....qui siete nottambuli per finta!


----------



## Flavia (12 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Già, stai a ttrombà in bricolage e gli altri stanno qua a girare i pollici. Flavia mi sa che ha ceduto. Oppure sta in fase DIY pure lei! :rotfl:





geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> uffa ieri sera qui non c'era nessuno, tutti al mare!
> alla fine mi sono guardata rai news
> 
> Si capisce che pure lei aveva da riappacificarsi con se stessa! Conosci altri mezzi efficaci per fare pace? Io, sinceramente, no. Ho provato col dialogo ma mica funziona eh... È solo un'illusione. Parlare crea confusione, poi più dici più ti esponi e rischi di peggiorare le cose, fornication makes you happy.


caro Geko, in effetti hai ragione, le ho provate un poco tutte, e alla fine è solo una illusione
il solo metodo che non ho ancora provato è una sana sbronza


----------



## Flavia (12 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Flavia, meno male che ci sei tu che mi capisci...
> Lo so ed è quello che mi è capitato di recente, mi è tornata quella rabbia che forse avevo represso e mi sono sfogata e ora mi sento non dico sollevata ma decisamente meglio.
> No per niente facile!!!
> 
> ...


non è vero che sono nottambula per finta, qui ero rimasta sola, mi annoiavo, ho guardato la tv


----------



## Flavia (12 Agosto 2012)

buongiorno e buona domenica


----------



## Simy (12 Agosto 2012)

buongiorno!  
Fa un caldo boia! ....sono uscita con yuma alle 7.30 e già faceva un caldo boia.....
CHI E' CHE HA DETTO CHE SI ABBASSANO LE TEMPERATURE????? 

Di andare al mare oggi non se ne parla perchè ci sarà il delirio......

vabbè ho dato una bella spazzolata a yuma, messo a fare la lavatrice...ora mi sto facendo un caffè....e vado a fare cenerentola va.... 

:smile:


----------



## geko (12 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> caro Geko, in effetti hai ragione, le ho provate un poco tutte, e alla fine è solo una illusione
> *il solo metodo che non ho ancora provato è una sana sbronza*


Io lo provo quasi tutte le settimane, ma non saprei dirti se funzioni o meno... Non me lo ricordo mai! 
Buona giornata!


----------



## Flavia (12 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io lo provo quasi tutte le settimane, ma non saprei dirti se funzioni o meno... Non me lo ricordo mai!
> Buona giornata!


ma ti dimentichi della sbronza, o di ciò a cui non vorresti più pensare?:carneval:
mi sa che è un metodo da accantonare


----------



## Flavia (12 Agosto 2012)

nottambuli?


----------



## Flavia (12 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


>


Io sono qui, ma mi sa che oggi siamo soli


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno!
> Fa un caldo boia! ....sono uscita con yuma alle 7.30 e già faceva un caldo boia.....
> CHI E' CHE HA DETTO CHE SI ABBASSANO LE TEMPERATURE?????
> 
> ...



Quando hai voglia di un pò di aria fresca vieni a trovarmi 

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Tubarao (13 Agosto 2012)

Non nottambula nessuno oggi ?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io sono qui, ma mi sa che oggi siamo soli



Io ci sono, sono appena rientrata e non c'è nessunoooooooooooooo! Lo vedi che ho ragione io, siete nottambuli per finta! Effettivamente manca una chat per incontrarsi, invece dei post!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Flavia (13 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io sono qui, ma mi sa che oggi siamo soli





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ci sono, sono appena rientrata e non c'è nessunoooooooooooooo! Lo vedi che ho ragione io, siete nottambuli per finta! Effettivamente manca una chat per incontrarsi, invece dei post!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


buongiorno!
effettivamente ero sola, le alternative a mia disposizione erano due: o iniziavo a parlare da sola come Geko, o mi guardavo rai news:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando hai voglia di un pò di aria fresca vieni a trovarmi
> 
> Diavoletta_78


Grazie Cara!!!

chissà...magari ora che sono in ferie!

baci!


----------



## Simy (13 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno ragazzi....................

io me ne vado al mare! ci sentiamo stasera! 

fate i bravi!!!!!!!

:abbraccio:


----------



## Flavia (13 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi....................
> 
> io me ne vado al mare! ci sentiamo stasera!
> 
> ...


ciao Simy,
divertiti e riposati
:abbraccio:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Agosto 2012)

Buona giornata Simy! (e anche a tutti gli altri )
Una bella grattatina alla Yumona bella da parte mia! 

E una pacca sul didietro a tutte le donnine :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (13 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Buona giornata Simy! (e anche a tutti gli altri )
> Una bella grattatina alla Yumona bella da parte mia!
> 
> E una pacca sul didietro a tutte le donnine :mrgreen:


buongiorno MM
già pranzato?
 sono un poco indecisa su cosa mettere in pentola oggi
alla tua pacca sul poponci, ricambio con buffetto sulla guancia:smile: (meglio di una manata sul coppino:carneval


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (13 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno MM
> già pranzato?
> sono un poco indecisa su cosa mettere in pentola oggi
> alla tua pacca sul poponci, ricambio con buffetto sulla guancia:smile: (meglio di una manata sul coppino:carneval


Pranzato in terrazza, tutto solo soletto ma con Rachmaninov in sottofondo ed un panorama da sogno davanti agli occhi.
Caffè con amici in centro, due spesucce ed ora eccomi qui.
Cosa mettere in pentola? A pranzo mangio quasi esclusivamente frutta (magari qualche formaggio fresco), la sera spesso preparo un po' di verdure miste tagliate fini fini e saltate in padella a far compagnia a del riso o della pasta. La verdura la faccio sempre un po' diversa, faccio un po' di esperimenti dato che io odio cucinare. Poi affettato e frutta. Moglie e figlio apprezzano.

Grazie per il buffetto


----------



## Flavia (13 Agosto 2012)

buona sera nottambuli


----------



## Leda (14 Agosto 2012)

Notte bella, bimbe e bimbi... Io mi orizzontalizzo :dorme:


----------



## Flavia (14 Agosto 2012)

buongiorno!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno!


Azz, 6.55!!!! Troooooooppo avantiiiii


----------



## Simy (14 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Azz, 6.55!!!! Troooooooppo avantiiiii


buondì


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Flavia (14 Agosto 2012)

buon pomeriggio
tutto bene?
tutti al mare?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (14 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buon pomeriggio
> tutto bene?
> tutti al mare?


......a mostrar le chiappe chiareeeeeee :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (14 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> ......a mostrar le chiappe chiareeeeeee :mrgreen:


io niente mare, non mostro niente:carneval:
buona sera nottambuli


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> io niente mare, non mostro niente:carneval:
> buona sera nottambuli


Burqa da bagno? Annamobbeeeeeene!


----------



## Flavia (15 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Burqa da bagno? Annamobbeeeeeene!


macchè manco quello, il mare lo vedo solo in cartolina


----------



## geko (16 Agosto 2012)

Vabbeh. Fo' io i' Marzullo della situazione, come al solito... 


Buonanotte cari tradi-spettatori! Via, vo' dritto al sodo e ve lo dico sottovoce: un giorno è appena finito e un nuovo giorno è appena cominciato (Mannò, non mi dire!!!) Un giorno in più per capirci, conoscerci, trombarci...



_"E' notte alta e sono sveglio làlàlàlà làlàlàlàllààà (...)

aaancora, aaaancora, aaaaaancoraaa!!! Perché IO da quella seraaaa, non ho fatto più l'amoreeee seeenza TEEE, aaahhh! E non me ne frega nieeente seeenza teeee"
_

Che dire? Ultimamente mi sta prendendo male... Malissimo! :condom:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Vabbeh. Fo' io i' Marzullo della situazione, come al solito...
> 
> 
> Buonanotte cari tradi-spettatori! Via, vo' dritto al sodo e ve lo dico sottovoce: un giorno è appena finito e un nuovo giorno è appena cominciato (Mannò, non mi dire!!!) Un giorno in più per capirci, conoscerci, trombarci...
> ...


_anche se incontrassi un angelo direi
Non mi fai volare in alto quanto lui


_prende malissimo anche a me


----------



## geko (16 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> _anche se incontrassi un angelo direi
> Non mi fai volare in alto quanto lui
> 
> 
> _prende malissimo anche a me


Beh, non fino a questo punto...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Beh, non fino a questo punto...


vai a cagare allora 





cazzo, un po' di solidarietà


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Agosto 2012)

A heart that's full up like a landfill
A job that slowly kills you
Bruises that won't heal

You look so tired unhappy
Bring down the government
They don't, they don't speak for us

I'll take a quiet life
A handshake of carbon monoxide

And no alarms and no surprises
No alarms and no surprises
No alarms and no surprises
Silent, silent

This is my final fit
My final bellyache

With no alarms and no surprises
No alarms and no surprises
No alarms and no surprises please

Such a pretty houses
And such a pretty garden

No alarms and no surprises
No alarms and no surprises
No alarms and no surprises please


----------



## geko (16 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> vai a cagare allora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione... Oggi poi mi sento particolarmente bbbuono.

Cantiamo insieme!


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Hai ragione... Oggi poi mi sento particolarmente bbbuono.
> 
> Cantiamo insieme!



Amore, dimmelo tu cos'è, 
quello che ancor ci manca, quello che ancora non c'è, 
e che ti prende alle spalle e non ti fa tornare indietro, 
più indietro. 
Tu .. dimmelo tu cos'è. 
Oh, tu .. dimmelo tu cos'è. 
Scopare bene, scopare bene, questa è la prima cosa.........


----------



## Leda (16 Agosto 2012)

Ma cosa vi siete fumati stasera..?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma cosa vi siete fumati stasera..?


Già anche io sono curiosa, cosa mi sono persa??? 


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Flavia (16 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> _anche se incontrassi un angelo direi
> Non mi fai volare in alto quanto lui
> 
> 
> _prende malissimo anche a me


ma è una epidemia?


----------



## geko (16 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Amore, dimmelo tu cos'è,
> quello che ancor ci manca, quello che ancora non c'è,
> e che ti prende alle spalle e non ti fa tornare indietro,
> più indietro.
> ...


_Perchè questa lunga notte
non sia nera più del nero
fatti grande dolce luna
e riempi il cielo intero
e perchè quel suo sorriso
possa ritornare ancora,
splendi sole domattina
come non hai fatto ancora...

Poi saliamo su nel cielo
e prendiamole una stella...
perchè Margherita è bona
perchè Margherita è bella
Perchè Margherita è porca
perchè Margherita è gnocca
perchè Margherita ingoia
(...)_


L'ho un po' rivisitata perché così mi sembra più realistica...


----------



## geko (16 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma cosa vi siete fumati stasera..?


Ma parli proprio tu? :rotfl:

Invidiosa!


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno!



buongiorno un cazzo










scusa Simy, non a te, in generale


----------



## Flavia (16 Agosto 2012)

buongiorno


----------



## Leda (16 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma parli proprio tu? :rotfl:
> 
> Invidiosa!



Sarà l'effetto-Ferragosto 

Sicuramente il sidro e la tequila sale e limone non c'entravano nulla, no no :rotfl:


Però non ero presa male, tutt'altro


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Agosto 2012)

Cazzo, mai che mi chiamiate quando gira roba buona eh! 

Buongiorno gente.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> _Perchè questa lunga notte
> non sia nera più del nero
> fatti grande dolce luna
> e riempi il cielo intero
> ...



Perché non era cosi???:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (16 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sarà l'effetto-Ferragosto
> 
> Sicuramente il sidro e la tequila sale e limone non c'entravano nulla, no no :rotfl:
> 
> ...


No, direi affatto! 



lunapiena ha detto:


> Perché non era cosi???:mrgreen:


'Nzomma...  A ciascuno la propria _Margherita_, no?


----------



## Flavia (16 Agosto 2012)

nottambuli?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?


Arrivato a casa adesso dopo una serata passata in compagnia. Ad un certo momento si è aggregato un personaggio spettacolare: il classico industriale brianzolo, sulla settantina, brillo e con un carico di aneddoti dei suoi giri per il mondo che ci ha intrattenuti per ore. Erano anni che non ridevo così tanto! :rotfl:


Ora nanna.
'Notte a tutti!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Arrivato a casa adesso dopo una serata passata in compagnia. Ad un certo momento si è aggregato un personaggio spettacolare: il classico industriale brianzolo, sulla settantina, brillo e con un carico di aneddoti dei suoi giri per il mondo che ci ha intrattenuti per ore. Erano anni che non ridevo così tanto! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ora nanna.
> 'Notte a tutti!



Ecco sempre tutti a nanna presto! Io sono stata a un concerto....buonanotte!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## kgb1971 (17 Agosto 2012)

Io sono bello sveglio.... Niente sonno. Tanti pensieri. Devo bagnare le piante. ....


----------



## Flavia (17 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Arrivato a casa adesso dopo una serata passata in compagnia. Ad un certo momento si è aggregato un personaggio spettacolare: il classico industriale brianzolo, sulla settantina, brillo e con un carico di aneddoti dei suoi giri per il mondo che ci ha intrattenuti per ore. Erano anni che non ridevo così tanto! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ora nanna.
> 'Notte a tutti!



buongiorno
tutti in giro per locali
ho capito che l'unica sfigata che se ne sta sempre a casa sono io


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno belli


----------



## Flavia (17 Agosto 2012)

nottambuli?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?



Si io, se ti può consolare che dici che stai sempre a casa, io sono uscita stasera e un ragazzetto mi ha tamponato....quindi prognosi di 10 gg e collare, non fa male stare a casa credimi!
Io sono l'obiettivo preferito delle sfiga, come mi tranquillizzo un pò e ritrovo pace....stanggggggg arriva lei a ricordarmi che è sempre al mio fianco! Che culo!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Flavia (18 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si io, se ti può consolare che dici che stai sempre a casa, io sono uscita stasera e un ragazzetto mi ha tamponato....quindi prognosi di 10 gg e collare, non fa male stare a casa credimi!
> Io sono l'obiettivo preferito delle sfiga, come mi tranquillizzo un pò e ritrovo pace....stanggggggg arriva lei a ricordarmi che è sempre al mio fianco! Che culo!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


buongiorno nottambuli

Diavoletta mi spiace, anche questa non ci voleva!
riposati e riprenditi in fretta
:abbraccio:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> buongiorno
> tutti in giro per locali
> ho capito che l'unica sfigata che se ne sta sempre a casa sono io


Basta metterci daccordo! A che ora passo a prenderti? 
Chi si aggrega? Io però di locali non sono pratico. Ci vuole una guida! TUBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si io, se ti può consolare che dici che stai sempre a casa, io sono uscita stasera e un ragazzetto mi ha tamponato....quindi prognosi di 10 gg e collare, non fa male stare a casa credimi!
> Io sono l'obiettivo preferito delle sfiga, come mi tranquillizzo un pò e ritrovo pace....stanggggggg arriva lei a ricordarmi che è sempre al mio fianco! Che culo!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78



Azz! Il collare con questo caldo poi......:unhappy: Mi spiace Diavoletta! Dai, però da sdraiata non ti serve, no? :diavoletto:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si io, se ti può consolare che dici che stai sempre a casa, io sono uscita stasera e un ragazzetto mi ha tamponato....quindi prognosi di 10 gg e collare, non fa male stare a casa credimi!
> Io sono l'obiettivo preferito delle sfiga, come mi tranquillizzo un pò e ritrovo pace....stanggggggg arriva lei a ricordarmi che è sempre al mio fianco! Che culo!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


oh povera, mi spiace.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Agosto 2012)

*Embe'*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si io, se ti può consolare che dici che stai sempre a casa, io sono uscita stasera e un ragazzetto mi ha tamponato....quindi prognosi di 10 gg e collare, non fa male stare a casa credimi!
> Io sono l'obiettivo preferito delle sfiga, come mi tranquillizzo un pò e ritrovo pace....stanggggggg arriva lei a ricordarmi che è sempre al mio fianco! Che culo!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


Sei tu che decidi con chi cmminare,io una volta quando ero piu' giovane una ragazza mi ha preso lo specchietto della macchina;non ti dico com'è finita quella bella avventura.L'era anche davvero bellina bellina.


blu


----------



## lunaiena (18 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si io, se ti può consolare che dici che stai sempre a casa, io sono uscita stasera e un ragazzetto mi ha tamponato....quindi prognosi di 10 gg e collare, non fa male stare a casa credimi!
> Io sono l'obiettivo preferito delle sfiga, come mi tranquillizzo un pò e ritrovo pace....stanggggggg arriva lei a ricordarmi che è sempre al mio fianco! Che culo!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78



Mi spiace....
ma pensa positivo :
Poteva andare peggio!!!
un abbraccio!!!


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si io, se ti può consolare che dici che stai sempre a casa, io sono uscita stasera e un ragazzetto mi ha tamponato....quindi prognosi di 10 gg e collare, non fa male stare a casa credimi!
> Io sono l'obiettivo preferito delle sfiga, come mi tranquillizzo un pò e ritrovo pace....stanggggggg arriva lei a ricordarmi che è sempre al mio fianco! Che culo!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78





mi spiace,....



ti abbraccio forte!


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Basta metterci daccordo! A che ora passo a prenderti?
> Chi si aggrega? Io però di locali non sono pratico. Ci vuole una guida! TUBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nottambuli?
tutti a far festa in spiaggia?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?
> tutti a far festa in spiaggia?


Ma va! Non mi ha cagato nessuno!


....... sono in spiaggia e non mi hanno chiamato.......?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2012)

Io a letto a riccione... Domani torno a milano.


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma va! Non mi ha cagato nessuno!
> 
> 
> ....... sono in spiaggia e non mi hanno chiamato.......?


tempo di vacanze, ho pensato, sono tutti in spiaggia
non hanno chiamato manco me


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io a letto a riccione... Domani torno a milano.


io sono appena tornata dalla passeggiata con il cane
che noia
che pizza
 che barba


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> io sono appena tornata dalla passeggiata con il cane
> che noia
> che pizza
> che barba


Io sono incazzata. Ho scoperto che Antonacci è in vacanza qui ed era in spiaggia in questi gg. E io non lo sapevo.....


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono incazzata. Ho scoperto che Antonacci è in vacanza qui ed era in spiaggia in questi gg. E io non lo sapevo.....


una fan di Biagio?
sarà per l'anno prossimo:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> una fan di Biagio?
> sarà per l'anno prossimo:smile:


Si. Prima dell'anno prossimo vado almeno ad altri 4 suoi concerti....


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si. Prima dell'anno prossimo vado almeno ad altri 4 suoi concerti....


una vita che non vado più ad un concerto
altri tempi, altra vita


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> una vita che non vado più ad un concerto
> altri tempi, altra vita


Io solo i suoi e liga.. Ma per lui faccio anche qualche trasferta


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono incazzata. Ho scoperto che Antonacci è in vacanza qui ed era in spiaggia in questi gg. E io non lo sapevo.....


Si, ha postato una foto oggi su facebook, quindi credo sia ancora lì! 
Peccato che non posso pubblicare le mie foto sennò ti facevo rosicare alla grande 


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io solo i suoi e liga.. Ma per lui faccio anche qualche trasferta


il Liga!!!!
lo adoro, mi piacerebbe tanto andare ad un suo concerto
chissà, magari faccio un colpo di testa e vado a vederlo dal vivo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, ha postato una foto oggi su facebook, quindi credo sia ancora lì!
> Peccato che non posso pubblicare le mie foto sennò ti facevo rosicare alla grande
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


Mi eri simpatica fino a due minuti fa


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> una vita che non vado più ad un concerto
> altri tempi, altra vita



Mmmm io giusto tre mesi, giusto in prima fila, giusto....ho già i biglietti per ottobre, da tre mesi!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> il Liga!!!!
> lo adoro, mi piacerebbe tanto andare ad un suo concerto
> chissà, magari faccio un colpo di testa e vado a vederlo dal vivo


Dal vivo é strepitoso


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi eri simpatica fino a due minuti fa


Io simpatica a te??? Ma quando mai....


Se vieni in trasferta allora è possibile che ci becchiamo ai concerti!


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Mmmm io giusto tre mesi, giusto in prima fila, giusto....ho già i biglietti per ottobre, da tre mesi!


:up:
brava


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Mmmm io giusto tre mesi, giusto in prima fila, giusto....ho già i biglietti per ottobre, da tre mesi!


Di biagio? Io faccio ke due date di milano, varese e torino. E l'ho visto a torino a maggio


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io simpatica a te??? Ma quando mai....
> 
> 
> Se vieni in trasferta allora è possibile che ci becchiamo ai concerti!


Non mi sei mica antipatica. Mi spiace perchè sei stata male per uno stronzo e magari ho usato toni forti per scuoterti. Ma non ho motivi per ritenerti antipatica


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di biagio? Io faccio ke due date di milano, varese e torino. E l'ho visto a torino a maggio



Io a Milano non ho preso i biglietti.....a Torino ci avevo fatto un pensiero, ma poi sono sempre in giro per lavoro e ho lasciato perdere! Vediamo per il tour autunnale!:smile:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Un regalino per te! C'aveva pure il costumino rosso....
Foto di oggi, pubblicata da lui!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> View attachment 5213
> 
> 
> Un regalino per te! C'aveva pure il costumino rosso....
> Foto di oggi, pubblicata da lui!


Vista anch'io su fb


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> View attachment 5213
> 
> 
> Un regalino per te! C'aveva pure il costumino rosso....
> Foto di oggi, pubblicata da lui!


Biagio?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

A me quello mi sta sui maroni.


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A me quello mi sta sui maroni.


Biagio, o il Liga?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Biagio, o il Liga?


Il primo. Manco lo nomino.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A me quello mi sta sui maroni.



perchè è del '63 ?


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il primo. Manco lo nomino.


MM ti sei salvato, se rispondevi il Liga, creavi una sommossa poplare


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Biagio?


Si si!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

:up:





Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè è del '63 ?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il primo. Manco lo nomino.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

Farfy lo sa perchè mi sta sulle balle quello.
Lui non c'entra, ma mi sta sui maroni lo stesso.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Farfy lo sa* perchè mi sta sulle balle quello.
> Lui non c'entra, ma mi sta sui maroni lo stesso.



Azz....e perchè io non lo so?


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Azz....e perchè io non lo so?


non lo so nemmeno io!!!!
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non lo so nemmeno io!!!!
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Si vede che MM non ha capito le femmine...ha fatto una grave affermazione, ignorando la curiosità che poteva istigare!!!!:carneval:

vedi che hai combinato 2 curiose!!!:mexican:


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Si vede che MM non ha capito le femmine...ha fatto una grave affermazione, ignorando la curiosità che poteva istigare!!!!:carneval:
> 
> vedi che hai combinato 2 curiose!!!:mexican:


:up:
brava
e aggiungo non è bello sventolare pettegolezzi sotto il naso dei curiosi
:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Si vede che MM non ha capito le femmine...ha fatto una grave affermazione, ignorando la curiosità che poteva istigare!!!!:carneval:
> 
> vedi che hai combinato 2 curiose!!!:mexican:


Ficanàas! 

No, niente di eccezionale. 

Ha fatto da colonna sonora alla storia extra di mia moglie. Ora, con tutta la buona volontà, non riesco a non avere i maroni a revolver ogni volta che lo sento.
(a parte che non è che mi piaccia più di tanto la sua musica)


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> brava
> e aggiungo non è bello sventolare pettegolezzi sotto il naso dei curiosi
> :carneval:


Condivido! E aggiungo che il ragazzo qui, sta perdendo anche troppo tempo per raccontare i dettagli!!!
MM vedi che io e Flavia stiamo aspettando i dettagli peccaminosi...vado a prendere pop corn e birra:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Condivido! E aggiungo che il ragazzo qui, sta perdendo anche troppo tempo per raccontare i dettagli!!!
> MM vedi che io e Flavia stiamo aspettando i dettagli peccaminosi...vado a prendere pop corn e birra:carneval:


Mi dispiace, ma come avete visto non ci sono particolari pruriginosi. Solo roteazione di attributi.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ficanàas!
> 
> No, niente di eccezionale.
> 
> ...



Azz e come ti capisco...
Solo che dopo 20 anni di matrimonio con la sua musica, preferisco riversare il mio odio su qualcun'altro!:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

Vado a prendermi una birra pure io.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma come avete visto non ci sono particolari pruriginosi. Solo roteazione di attributi.



:abbraccio:


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Azz e come ti capisco...
> Solo che dopo 20 anni di matrimonio con la sua musica, preferisco riversare il mio odio su qualcun'altro!:carneval:


o su qualcosa!!
il parabrezza dell'auto del mal capitato? 
(mai fatto, ma fatemi sognare...)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> o su qualcosa!!
> il parabrezza dell'auto del mal capitato?
> (mai fatto, ma fatemi sognare...)


Io non ce l'ho su con il tizio.
Pure lui si era preso uno sbandone e si è presa la sua dose di calci nel culo.
Per quello che legnerei volentieri il vostro caro cantante


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> o su qualcosa!!
> il parabrezza dell'auto del mal capitato?
> (mai fatto, ma fatemi sognare...)



Flavia che sollievo, tu non sai invece quante volte ho immaginato di spaccargli fari con una bella mazza, ammaccare tutta la macchina e scrivere con della bella vernice rossa...strunz!
Io ci faccio film interi!!!


----------



## Leda (19 Agosto 2012)

Stanotte non si respira e prevedo che passerò di stato sublimando da solida direttamente a gassosa.

E' stato bello conoscervi.

Addio. 



:blank:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Stanotte non si respira e prevedo che passerò di stato sublimando da solida direttamente a gassosa.
> 
> E' stato bello conoscervi.
> 
> ...



Piacere mio....e buonanotte dal fresco clima che respiro io!


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Flavia che sollievo, tu non sai invece quante volte ho immaginato di spaccargli fari con una bella mazza, ammaccare tutta la macchina e scrivere con della bella vernice rossa...strunz!
> Io ci faccio film interi!!!


ma no Diavoletta, i fari?
meglio uno sbang sul parabrezza, crea più danno (ai voja a pulire le briciole di vetro dall'abitacolo!!!)


----------



## geko (19 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Stanotte non si respira e prevedo che passerò di stato sublimando da solida direttamente a gassosa.
> 
> E' stato bello conoscervi.
> 
> ...



In diretta dalla città più calda d'Italia: fanculo Caligola, Lucifero e compagnia bella.


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io non ce l'ho su con il tizio.
> Pure lui si era preso uno sbandone e si è presa la sua dose di calci nel culo.
> Per quello che legnerei volentieri il vostro caro cantante


i calci li ha presi da te?


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> In diretta dalla città più calda d'Italia: fanculo Caligola, Lucifero e compagnia bella.


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> In diretta dalla città più calda d'Italia: fanculo Caligola, Lucifero e compagnia bella.



Bhe che dire ...fanculo anche a te !!
dai 1000m..... A quest'ora abbiamo ancora fuori 21gradi...


Notte a tutti.....


----------



## lunaiena (19 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Stanotte non si respira e prevedo che passerò di stato sublimando da solida direttamente a gassosa.
> 
> E' stato bello conoscervi.
> 
> ...



iange:


----------



## Leda (19 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhe che dire ...fanculo anche a te !!
> dai 1000m..... A quest'ora abbiamo ancora fuori *21gradi*...
> 
> 
> Notte a tutti.....



Il mio termometro esterno dice che a Milano, alle 2 e 20 di notte, ce ne sono *30.4*.

Fai tu.

Voglio morire miiiii


----------



## Leda (19 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> iange:


:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Il mio termometro esterno dice che a Milano, alle 2 e 20 di notte, ce ne sono *30.4*.
> 
> Fai tu.
> 
> Voglio morire miiiii




Morirei.....
sto morendo qui in montagna....da noi non è normale 21 di solito a quest'ora giro con il pile a orsetto!!
non so come farei in città ...


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Agosto 2012)

Brutto rientro a casa. Una fornace. Stanotte non si dorme :unhappy:.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Agosto 2012)

:sman: :saggio: :incazzato: :mosking: :rolf: :bleble: :magren: :canna: ld: :yoga:


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Agosto 2012)

:diffi:  :thinking: :bere: :strepitoso: :gabinetto: :scared: :innamorato: :incazzato: :smile: :sarcastic: :up:

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Agosto 2012)

:diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: .thinking: :sarcastic:

blux


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Agosto 2012)

:diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :diffi: :thinking: :sarcastic:

blu


----------



## Simy (19 Agosto 2012)

blu stai facendo le prove tecniche?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no Diavoletta, i fari?
> meglio uno sbang sul parabrezza, crea più danno (ai voja a pulire le briciole di vetro dall'abitacolo!!!)



 

Appena mi riparano l'auto, perchè per me la sfiga è sempre dietro l'angolo vado in missione!


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Appena mi riparano l'auto, perchè per me la sfiga è sempre dietro l'angolo vado in missione!


meglio dedicare il tempo in faccende più utili: parrucchiere, manicure....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> meglio dedicare il tempo in faccende più utili: parrucchiere, manicure....





Azz e sono andata dall'estetista sabato...era in ferie, venerdì mi stavo dirigendo al negozio per comprare la vernice per rifare il look alla camera e un tizio che non mi ha visto mi ha tamponato!
E mi è saltato pure l'appuntamento con il tatuatore....


Io ci provo...ma la sfiga mi vuole tanto bene che non mi lascia mai da sola!


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Azz e sono andata dall'estetista sabato...era in ferie, venerdì mi stavo dirigendo al negozio per comprare la vernice per rifare il look alla camera e un tizio che non mi ha visto mi ha tamponato!
> E mi è saltato pure l'appuntamento con il tatuatore....
> 
> 
> Io ci provo...ma la sfiga mi vuole tanto bene che non mi lascia mai da sola!


guarda anche io possiedo una bella nuvoletta di fantozzi

ma non può girare sempre male:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> blu stai facendo le prove tecniche?


Ciao Simy, sto diventando bravino ne...


blu


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Simy, sto diventando bravino ne...
> 
> 
> blu


bravissimo! :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

*Guarda qui ne*



Simy ha detto:


> bravissimo! :up:


:mago: :ira: :risata:  :triste: :hokey:

e in fine tie'

:bleble:


:-D blu


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> :mago: :ira: :risata:  :triste: :hokey:
> 
> e in fine tie'
> 
> ...


:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :smile:


:bleble:

blu


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> :bleble:
> 
> blu


:ar:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

*AHAHAHAHAHAH*



Simy ha detto:


> :ar:


Be' ho scritto circa un'ora fa...


Che c'è oggi che ti turba ?

blu


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Be' ho scritto circa un'ora fa...
> 
> 
> Che *c'è oggi che ti turba *?
> ...


nulla....perchè?


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Agosto 2012)

*nulla*



Simy ha detto:


> nulla....perchè?


Mi sembravi seria...

blu


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sembravi seria...
> 
> blu



no tranquillo! è tutto ook! 
è che sto facendo mille cose tutte insieme! 


:bleble:


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2012)

nottambuli?
tutti emigrati al polo nord?


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?
> tutti emigrati al polo nord?


io sto per emigrare sul divano:mexican:


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io sto per emigrare sul divano:mexican:


un viaggetto in alta montagna lo farei
buona sera


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> un viaggetto in alta montagna lo farei
> buona sera


concordo! e pure yuma!:up:


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo! e pure yuma!:up:


ciccio è spalmato sul pavimento alla ricerca di un poco di refrigerio
poverini :smile:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (21 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> un viaggetto in alta montagna lo farei
> buona sera





Simy ha detto:


> concordo! e pure yuma!:up:



Sempre me dovete venire a trovare!


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

caldo, poco sonno, casini, troppo gelato nel freezer...è la fine :scared:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> caldo, poco sonno, casini, troppo gelato nel freezer...è la fine :scared:


A volte il peccato è la migliore delle salvezze.....


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> caldo, poco sonno, casini, troppo gelato nel freezer...è la fine :scared:


gelato a che gusti?


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> gelato a che gusti?


Mi sono limitata ad un magnum al caramello, ho rischiato di prendermi a pugni per non aprire un barattolo di stracciatella. La sportiva che è in me ha prevalso a fatica. 
Ho un'ampia scelta in casa, sono abituata a far scorta per due persone ed ora ho un troppe tentazioni nel freezer :scared:.


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi sono limitata ad un magnum al caramello, ho rischiato di prendermi a pugni per non aprire un barattolo di stracciatella. La sportiva che è in me ha prevalso a fatica.
> Ho un'ampia scelta in casa, sono abituata a far scorta per due persone ed ora ho un troppe tentazioni nel freezer :scared:.


ma lasciati tentare!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma lasciati tentare!!!


vero?  se una cosa è buona non può fare male!


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> vero?  se una cosa è buona non può fare male!


tutto nelle giuste proporzioni, senza esagerare
già a volte la vita è una pizza, se ci leviamo anche queste piccole consolazioni, cosa facciamo?


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> tutto nelle giuste proporzioni, senza esagerare
> già a volte la vita è una pizza, se ci leviamo anche queste piccole consolazioni, cosa facciamo?


Stavo evitando appunto di esagerare . Tu mi spingi verso il peccato di gola , ma per una sera ci può stare.


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi sono limitata ad un magnum al caramello, ho rischiato di prendermi a pugni per non aprire un barattolo di stracciatella. La sportiva che è in me ha prevalso a fatica.
> Ho un'ampia scelta in casa, sono abituata a far scorta per due persone ed ora ho un troppe tentazioni nel freezer :scared:.


se mi autoinvitassi da te per farti compagnia con il barattolo di stracciatella?


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se mi autoinvitassi da te per farti compagnia con il barattolo di stracciatella?


E' come per le cicche! Appena le tiri fuori le vogliono tutti! :rotfl:
Vieni vieni, ti aspetto


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma lasciati tentare!!!


Condivido! Soprattutto dal gelato, sarà che io lo adoro ma è davvero un piacere irrinunciabileeeeeeeeeeee! Fortuna che non amo particolarmente la stracciatella, io nocciola forever!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Flavia (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Condivido! Soprattutto dal gelato, sarà che io lo adoro ma è davvero un piacere irrinunciabileeeeeeeeeeee! Fortuna che non amo particolarmente la stracciatella, io nocciola forever!
> 
> Diavoletta_78


hai mai provato il nutelloune?
ciao


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai mai provato il nutelloune?
> ciao


Mmm no io ho provato la nutella proprio a gelato...in una gelateria dalle parti di Ottavia a Roma, spettacolare!Slurppp


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Tornata a casa. Magnum della buonanotte. 



Non sono riuscita a resistere, me misera .


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Agosto 2012)

Io ho trovato uno dei miei film preferiti (C'era una volta in America.....mitico)e mi sono gustata panna cotta!:mrgreen:
Non potevo chiedere di meglio a questa serata!


----------



## Flavia (23 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io ho trovato uno dei miei film preferiti (C'era una volta in America.....mitico)e mi sono gustata panna cotta!:mrgreen:
> Non potevo chiedere di meglio a questa serata!


ciao
buona la panna cotta!
io sto guardando superquark


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io ho trovato uno dei miei film preferiti (C'era una volta in America.....mitico)e mi sono gustata panna cotta!:mrgreen:
> Non potevo chiedere di meglio a questa serata!


Bellissimo!

Io me lo sono visto un paio di mesi fa in Inglese. Grande Sergio Leone!!!

Io stasera in compagnia di tre amici ho "bagnato" il colloquio, poi passeggiata, uno ha dovuto andare e la ragazza che era con noi ha voluto offrire il gelato a me ed all'altro.
Mi guarda da sotto in su e mi fa _"così tu hai offerto da bere ed io ti offro da leccare__"_.........
Purtroppo è un personaggio pericoloso (colla) XD


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> buona la panna cotta!
> io sto guardando superquark


Lo stavo facendo vedere a mia nipote che adora gli animali, spettacolari quelle tigri, hai visto che grazia e che eleganza nei movimenti e che maestria nel muoversi per evitare di fare rumore! Sono rimasta stregata!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Flavia (24 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo stavo facendo vedere a mia nipote che adora gli animali, spettacolari quelle tigri, hai visto che grazia e che eleganza nei movimenti e che maestria nel muoversi per evitare di fare rumore! Sono rimasta stregata!
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


tutto merito delle loro zampotte
sono gattini cresciutelli


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2012)

nottambuli?


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nottambuli?


...guarda che sono solo le 22 e 21...
scrivi dal medio oriente????


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...guarda che sono solo le 22 e 21...
> scrivi dal medio oriente????


no
però in tv non fanno nulla
che noia


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Io sono qui, ma per caso, quasi. Scampato al pelo ad un nubifragio di violenza mai vista da ste parti. Ero in città e dai tetti e dai balconi cadeva di tutto! Acqua alle portiere, piante abbattute sulla strada. Un disastro.
Per fortuna qui in collina è meno disastroso, ma continuano gli scrosci. Se questo tempo arriva a Milano fa danni da record. Speriamo bene!


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2012)

è arrivata beatrice?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> è arrivata beatrice?


Di brutto. Mai vista una cosa del genere!


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> è arrivata beatrice?


 a Roma no!


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a Roma no!


Roma è... la città del sole


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a Roma no!


Qui da noi ha fatto danni da paura, spero non vittime, ma non si sa ancora


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Roma è... la città del sole


:yes:


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Qui da noi ha fatto danni da paura, spero non vittime, ma non si sa ancora


bè speriamo di no!


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Di brutto. Mai vista una cosa del genere!


deve riparare ai danni dei suoi predecessori



Simy ha detto:


> a Roma no!


dicono che da lunedì si abbasseranno le temperature ovunque


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> deve riparare ai danni dei suoi predecessori
> 
> *
> dicono che da lunedì si abbasseranno le temperature *ovunque


a Roma no!  
lasciatemi godere il caldo che ho ancora una settimana di ferie!


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a Roma no!
> lasciatemi godere il caldo che ho ancora una settimana di ferie!


non preoccuparti a ora che la perturbazione arriva al sud...


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Aspetto con ansia l'autunno.


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Non ci sono più i nottambuli di una volta 

Dopo un pomeriggio in piscina tra vento, sole e musica carioca, mi ritiro nelle mie stanze.

Sembro una zingara


----------



## Flavia (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non ci sono più i nottambuli di una volta
> 
> Dopo un pomeriggio in piscina tra vento, sole e musica carioca, mi ritiro nelle mie stanze.
> 
> Sembro una zingara


eccomi qui
buona sera nottambuli :smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Eccomi!

Ho appena finito di lavorare....per la seconda sera, dopo giovedì ho fatto le 3:30, adesso bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vado a riposarmi, che tra poche ore mi dedico soo alla preparazione del mio viaggio dei sogniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Notte!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non dormo.
> Di che parliamo?


ti raggiungo? ne parliamo da vicino


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non ci sono più i nottambuli di una volta
> 
> Dopo un pomeriggio in piscina tra vento, sole e musica carioca, mi ritiro nelle mie stanze.
> 
> Sembro una zingara


Lo sei


----------



## Flavia (4 Ottobre 2012)

ciao nottambuli


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao nottambuli


Ciao...
mi sa che l'arrivo dell'autunno , il fresco ,il buio presto... Porta ad andare a letto prima...
per chi riesce a dormire questo è senz'altro salutare...
purtroppo io dormo poco...


----------



## Flavia (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao...
> mi sa che l'arrivo dell'autunno , il fresco ,il buio presto... Porta ad andare a letto prima...
> per chi riesce a dormire questo è senz'altro salutare...
> purtroppo io dormo poco...


ciao
anch'io ho sempre dormito pochissimo
poi di giorno crollo
fuori fa un bel freschetto
sono appena rientrata dall'ultimo giretto della giornata
ma a quest'ora in giro
ci sono ancora tanti quattro zampe
che accompagnano bipedi assonnati


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> anch'io ho sempre dormito pochissimo
> poi di giorno crollo
> fuori fa un bel freschetto
> ...



Io scendo fra un po' ....
di notte riesco a lasciare libera la muta...senza spaventare nessuno ...
di giorno non posso ...
l'unico problema è che vanno a farsi gli affari loro quindi devo aspettare in loro comodi..
ma va bene così ... Io aspetto sotto un lampione leggendo un libro...


----------



## Flavia (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io scendo fra un po' ....
> di notte riesco a lasciare libera la muta...senza spaventare nessuno ...
> di giorno non posso ...
> l'unico problema è che vanno a farsi gli affari loro quindi devo aspettare in loro comodi..
> ma va bene così ... Io aspetto sotto un lampione leggendo un libro...


ma quanti cani hai?
i cani dovrebbero avere un loro simile per copagnia
uno è già un impegno enorme
averne due mi spaventa
anche se ogni tanto
accarezzo l'idea di andare in canile
a cercare un nuovo compagno di avventure


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma quanti cani hai?
> i cani dovrebbero avere un loro simile per copagnia
> uno è già un impegno enorme
> averne due mi spaventa
> ...


Tanti...
Si sono impegnativi ...ma se lo fai con passione 
non ti pesa tutto quello che fai ...

Bhè non so cosa consigliarti...
io uno da solo non l'ho mai avuto .. perchè spesso sono soli e appunto in mia assenza
si tengono compagnia...

Peró dipende dallo spazio che hai ...
e poi tutto è moltiplicato...
il cibo..
le spese veterinarie
Le cacche che devi raccogliere
i peli in casa...
ecc...
anni fa avevo in casa 4 cani taglia grossa ero sempre li a passare aspirapolvere e facevo delle cucinate di peli ...
poi sono morti ,di vecchiaia , ora in casa ne tengo 2 di taglia piccola e sinceramente non terrei più cani di grossa taglia in casa... Anche se quando li avevo facevo aspiravo pettinavo e non mi sembrava faticoso...
ora non lo farei più...
infatti ho fatto costruire una casetta tutta per loro ....così se non riesco a fare un pó di pulizia al mattino la faccio la sera ...O al pomeriggio...


Sono stata un po' ripetitiva .. Sono già un po' fusa ..


----------



## Flavia (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tanti...
> Si sono impegnativi ...ma se lo fai con passione
> non ti pesa tutto quello che fai ...
> 
> ...



complimenti!
quattro cani di taglia grossa in casa:
 hai vinto il premio per la donna più paziente del pianeta
purtroppo vivo in appartamento
i cani avrebbero diritto ad un bel giardino
dove correre liberi
è questo che mi frena
sapere di non farli vivere in un luogo 
a loro congeniale ( anche se meglio di un canile)


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io scendo fra un po' ....
> di notte riesco a lasciare libera la muta...senza spaventare nessuno ...
> di giorno non posso ...
> l'unico problema è che vanno a farsi gli affari loro quindi devo aspettare in loro comodi..
> ma va bene così ... .*Io aspetto sotto un lampione leggendo un libro*..



stai attenta che qualcuno potrebbe equivocare:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> stai attenta che qualcuno potrebbe equivocare:mrgreen:


E che importa.....
unisco l'utile al dilettevole no!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E che importa.....
> unisco l'utile al dilettevole no!:mrgreen:


x


----------

